# Nouveaux MacBook ?



## vir03 (5 Juillet 2007)

Un petite rumeur pour commencer la journée : Apple va sortir des Mac Book avec ecrans à LED cet été...


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

Depuis le passage à intel il va être quasiment impossible de faire garder de la valeur à nos macbook !

Mon macbook qui va avoir un an au mois d'aout est invendable surtout si on passe en LED ! 


Mais bon c'est une bonne news pour les nouveaux acheteurs


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juillet 2007)

J'essaye de vendre le mien de novembre


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> J'essaye de vendre le mien de novembre


 

Je t'échange le mien contre le tiens 

Sinon que va apporter l'écran LED à part pas grand chose ??


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Sinon que va apporter l'écran LED à part pas grand chose ??



Une bien meilleure luminosité, une consommation d'énergie moindre. Et la satisfaction de moins polluer (pas d'arsenic ni de mercure), mon petit Pharmacos...


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Une bien meilleure luminosité, une consommation d'énergie moindre. Et la satisfaction de moins polluer (pas d'arsenic ni de mercure), mon petit Pharmacos...


 

Oui mais à part ça rien du tout..........

L'arsenic et le mercure ça ne pollue pas ! c'est une histoire de journaliste ça   


ps : je ne suis pas petit


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

C'est ce que l'on appelle du "négationisme sanitaire", ça. Inexcusable de la part d'un (futur) professionnel de la santé. 

Je suppose que tu plaisantes. 

http://www.actu-environnement.com/ae/news/1684.php4


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est ce que l'on appelle du "négationisme sanitaire", ça. Inexcusable de la part d'un (futur) professionnel de la santé.
> 
> Je suppose que tu plaisantes.
> 
> http://www.actu-environnement.com/ae/news/1684.php4


 

Evidemment que je plaisante    

Je sais pertinament que ça pollue mais je voulais savoir ce qu'apportait le LED à part l'avancée écologique.


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

Je t'ai répondu; une meilleure luminosité, mieux répartie. J'ai un MBP avec écran LED depuis peu, et il n'y a pas photo.


----------



## elKBron (5 Juillet 2007)

une meilleure longévité de l'écran ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je t'ai répondu; une meilleure luminosité, mieux répartie. J'ai un MBP avec écran LED depuis peu, et il n'y a pas photo.


 

Et l'écran est il plus fin ???



Tu as perdu ton powerbook 12" ??


----------



## divoli (5 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et l'écran est il plus fin ???
> 
> Tu as perdu ton powerbook 12" ??



Oui, l'écran est plus fin. 

Non, je ne suis pas du genre à abandonner lâchement un portable à la veille des vacances sur une aire d'autoroute.


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2007)

Non mais si tu le revends pour une modique somme, pense à moi.....

Sinon il y aura surement le passage au LED pour les macbook cet été ! et l'imac revu à la rentrée :love:


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juillet 2007)

Non, non, je vais m'acheter un MacBook Pro 17"


----------



## noche84 (5 Juillet 2007)

Il faudra énormément de temps et de patience pour décroiser tous les doigts... Quel meli-melo 

Au sinon ça serait assez plausible en effet que le macbook soit revu avec de tels écrans... Par contre je ne suis pas sur que ça viendra si rapidement après la mise à jour à laquelle nous avons eu droit mi-mai... Ca me semble un peu rapide... ( quoi que la mise à jour de Mai était vraiment minime ! )

Je pencherais plutot pour Octobre-Novembre 

L'iMac par contre pourrait être mis à jour plus rapidement... Ca fait un bail qu'il est tel quel ( Depuis le 6 Septembre 2006 !!! Celui que j'ai acheté en Septembre dès qu'il est sorti n'est toujours pas démodé. Même si ça me fait plaisir, je trouve ça un peu longuet )


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juillet 2007)

Pas de rumeurs pour un MacBook Pro 17" LED ?


----------



## miaou (6 Juillet 2007)

acheter un mac ,maintenant, autant attendre la sortie de Leopard non?


----------



## guiguilap (6 Juillet 2007)

Tu sais, 4 mois c'est long  Et puis il y a dej&#224; beaucoup d'int&#233;res&#233;e sur mon MacBook, il faudra que je commande le MacBook Pro d&#232;s l'envoi de l'ordinateur


----------



## miaou (7 Juillet 2007)

tu tu as raison, excuse moi , je me voulais pas te "casser la baraque "  . c'était une réflexion toute personnelle. et je parlais d'un Mac neuf . Mais il évident qu'un mac d'occasion , ce peux être très intéressant .Et  après tout , contrairement à" windaube " Mac 10.5 ne coûte que 129 .


----------



## anneee (10 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Une bien meilleure luminosité, une consommation d'énergie moindre. Et la satisfaction de moins polluer (pas d'arsenic ni de mercure), mon petit Pharmacos...



et est-ce que la technologie led corrige le problème de pixels mort ?


----------



## dvd (10 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> *Depuis le passage à intel il va être quasiment impossible de faire garder de la valeur à nos macbook !*
> 
> Mon macbook qui va avoir un an au mois d'aout est invendable surtout si on passe en LED !
> Mais bon c'est une bonne news pour les nouveaux acheteurs


c'est pas plus mal pour ceux qui en achètent en occasion. je me souviens d'une époque (ppc only) où les prix frisaient le racket...


----------



## pim (10 Juillet 2007)

La seule chose qui justifiait les prix &#233;lev&#233;s des machines PPC en occasion, c'&#233;tait leur fiabilit&#233;. Actuellement je pense qu'&#234;tre dans la p&#233;riode de garantie est un crit&#232;re fondamental dans l'achat d'une machine !

De plus il faut noter que Apple elle-m&#234;me casse sacrement les prix sur le Refurb.

Donc les machines d'occasion vont sans doute avoir des prix plus doux, sans tomber n&#233;anmoins dans une forte d&#233;valorisation, puisque qu'un Core Duo de premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration dispense le m&#234;me service qu'un Core 2 Duo de derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration, &#224; quelques &#37; ou GHz pr&#232;s...

En revanche une machine avec la RAM au maximum (= impossible &#224; trouver telle quelle sur le Refurb) et un AppleCare (= encore sous garantie) devrait encore se n&#233;gocier &#224; un bon prix.


----------



## vir03 (8 Août 2007)

Ca y est, le nouvel iMac est sorti ! Lui aussi s'est mis à l'alu.
Ca ne ferait pas un signe de plus que les MacBook vont être mis à jour ? Peut être en même temps que les iPods...
Tooujours rien sur ça du coté de MacRumors ?


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

A mon avis les MacBook vont pas tarder &#224; se d&#233;v&#233;tir de leur robe blanche au profit du noir/alu


----------



## bompi (8 Août 2007)

Bon, je vais &#234;tre clair.
Le SE de M. Jobs est pass&#233; et il y a fort peu de chances qu'il y en ait un autre d'ici peu.
Donc je ne tol&#232;rerai que des posts faisant &#233;tat de rumeurs (avec lien vers fake ou quelque chose qui m&#233;rite d&#233;bat) et un peu de discussion en cons&#233;quence.
Les &#226;neries &#224; deux balles que je me suis fad&#233;es ces deux derniers mois, j'aimerais bien qu'elles soient r&#233;duites au minimum, voire &#224; n&#233;ant.
Bien pig&#233; ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## vir03 (18 Août 2007)

Selon laptopspirit qui reprend des propos d'AppleInsider, le pochain MacBook pourrait etre ultra fin, avec écran à LED et connections rétractables.
Si on ajoute le touchpad large , Ca promet un joli joujou...

V


----------



## lubisk (23 Août 2007)

Pensez-vous qu'Apple pourrait sortir prochainement un macbook santa rosa ?


----------



## greggorynque (23 Août 2007)

NON




le macbook vient d'etre réactualisé, toute la game a suivi, certes, mais ils ne peuvent pas reactualiser tout le temps, attend un an...

Et puis santa rosa par rapport a quoi ?? La consommation ou la CG ??

Car Santa rosa ne veux pas dire carte graphique, il veut dire baisse de la consomation, or le macbook tiens deja presque 5 heres en lecture video.....


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> NON
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L&#224;, t'es dur. :rateau: 

"Prochainement", je ne pense pas. Mais 1 an, faut pas charrier. 

Je dirais peut-&#234;tre en d&#233;but d'ann&#233;e prochaine (ou en tout d&#233;but de printemps). Et il faudra &#233;galement voir avec quels processeurs exactement.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Là, t'es dur. :rateau:
> 
> "Prochainement", je ne pense pas. Mais 1 an, faut pas charrier.
> 
> Je dirais peut-être en début d'année prochaine (ou en tout début de printemps). Et il faudra également voir avec quels processeurs exactement.



pas faux, on verra bien 

par contre, les macbooks sont* TRES *bien fournis en processeurs, les PC avec du 2,18 a moins de 1500 sont TRES rares


----------



## lubisk (23 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> NON
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il me semble que les chipset qui viennent avec santa rosa ont une carte graphique de meilleur qualité, mais là je ne suis pas connaisseur sur ce sujet...
C'est principalement pour la consommation, et la baisse de température associée...


----------



## greggorynque (23 Août 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Il me semble que les chipset qui viennent avec santa rosa ont une carte graphique de meilleur qualité, mais là je ne suis pas connaisseur sur ce sujet...
> C'est principalement pour la consommation, et la baisse de température associée...



Rassure toi, un chipset reste un chipset

alors que la puissance des cartes graphiques haut de gamme augmente de manière effroyable chaque année, celle des moyen de gamme ne progresse que lentement (d'ou le fossé entre la 8600 des MBP et une 8800 de salon )
Mais les chipsets restent a niveau equivalent depuis pas loin de 10 ans ce qui je l'accorde frole l'escroquerie organisée.... En tout cas, le chipset amélioré de santa rosa, le GMA 3100, gere plus de chose que le 950, mais en puissance brute certains tests prouvent qu'il serais limite* moins *puissant !!


Sinon concernant chauffe et autonomie, ce sera cool quand ca arrivera un macbook avec 6 heures en lecture de films


----------



## iota (23 Août 2007)

Salut.



greggorynque a dit:


> Mais les chipsets restent a niveau equivalent depuis pas loin de 10 ans ce qui je l'accorde frole l'escroquerie organis&#233;e...


C'est faux, d'o&#249; le concept de plateforme, ch&#232;re &#224; Intel, qui leur permet de contr&#244;ler la consommation &#233;nerg&#233;tique d'une grande partie des composants, y compris celle du chipset.
Intel travaille sur l'ensemble des &#233;l&#233;ments de la plateforme pour r&#233;duire au mieux la consommation.

C'est &#233;galement valable pour les ordinateur de bureau (voir ici).

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (24 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> C'est faux, d'où le concept de plateforme, chère à Intel, qui leur permet de contrôler la consommation énergétique d'une grande partie des composants, y compris celle du chipset.
> Intel travaille sur l'ensemble des éléments de la plateforme pour réduire au mieux la consommation.
> ...



La consommation certes, mais les performances 3D du X3100 sont proches du ridicules


----------



## yret (26 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> pas faux, on verra bien
> 
> par contre, les macbooks sont* TRES *bien fournis en processeurs, les PC avec du 2,18 a moins de 1500 sont TRES rares



c'est tellement vrai que je n'arrive que rarement à identifier les fréquences des publicités PC car elles sont données sous forme de code type T7100 ou autre...


----------



## lubisk (26 Août 2007)

Bon allez je me lance dans un pronostic, un nouveau macbook santa rosa et une robe alu pour octobre (6 mois depuis la dernière maj). Comme j' attends Leopard pour acheter mon prochain mac cela serait bien....


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2007)

Les mêmes processeurs que les MBP, avec également une robe alu, 5 mois après la dernière révision des MacBook et en même temps que Leopard ? 

Là, ce n'est plus du pronostic, c'est du délire...


----------



## lubisk (26 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Les mêmes processeurs que les MBP, avec également une robe alu, 5 mois après la dernière révision des MacBook et en même temps que Leopard ?
> 
> Là, ce n'est plus du pronostic, c'est du délire...




Laisses-moi réver un peu, de toutes façons j'ai déjà du mal à attendre leopard alors même si il reste comme ça je lui saute dessus sur le macbook....


----------



## frolick10 (21 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Les mêmes processeurs que les MBP, avec également une robe alu, 5 mois après la dernière révision des MacBook et en même temps que Leopard ?
> 
> Là, ce n'est plus du pronostic, c'est du délire...




Macbook alu rumeur... bingo  + trackpad multitouch...


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Macbook alu rumeur... bingo  + trackpad multitouch...



J'attendais que quelqu'un la sorte, celle-l&#224;. 

Cette rumeur est tr&#232;s vague.

Ensuite, cela fait 18 mois que je vois r&#233;guli&#232;rement passer une multitude de rumeurs parlant de la sortie imminente d'un MBP 12". Et je ne vois toujours rien venir...

Donc celle concernant ce MB peut se concr&#233;tiser, ou non. Mais &#224; court terme je n'y crois gu&#232;re. Je ne vois pas quels microprocesseurs pourraient aller dedans, qui soient meilleurs que ceux des MB actuels, et sans marcher sur les plate-bandes du MBP.

A moyen terme, un tel MB me parait tout-&#224;-fait possible.


----------



## frolick10 (21 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'attendais que quelqu'un la sorte, celle-là.



C'est toujours mieux que d'ouvrir un fil sur cette rumeur...

et j'avoue que c'était surtout pour te charrier...


----------



## Joffrey (22 Septembre 2007)

Petite rumeur de Mac4ever : 

Loooongue *mise à jour nocturne de certains Store européens* cette nuit. Pas de différence flagrante ce matin.

_Mais Fabien, lecteur perspicace, a remarqué une étrange image illustrant la page des coques rigides Speck SeeThru pour MacBook (disponible en transparent ou en rouge, absolument pas en gris). *On y voit clairement ce qui semble un MacBook alu*. Il semble même présenter de légères différences avec le design des MacBook blanc et noir. Mais s'avère strictement de la même épaisseur._





​http://www.mac4ever.com/news/31999/macbook_alu_la_photo_qui_trouble/​


----------



## blafoot (22 Septembre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Petite rumeur de Mac4ever :
> 
> Loooongue *mise à jour nocturne de certains Store européens* cette nuit. Pas de différence flagrante ce matin.
> 
> ...



Qui ressemble à n'importe quoi pcq c'est tout simplement un MB noir entouré de la coque transparente


----------



## El_Bobo (22 Septembre 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> Qui ressemble à n'importe quoi pcq c'est tout simplement un MB noir entouré de la coque transparente


Quel pragmatisme...


----------



## blafoot (22 Septembre 2007)

El_Bobo a dit:


> Quel pragmatisme...



Où agacement des rumeurs qui partent d'une mouche qui pete ?


----------



## Joffrey (22 Septembre 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> Où agacement des rumeurs qui partent d'une mouche qui pete ?


 
C'est l'inévitable règle du jeu de la rumeur lol... mais tellement amusant


----------



## lubisk (22 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'attendais que quelqu'un la sorte, celle-là.
> 
> Cette rumeur est très vague.



Enfin j'étais dans le bon fil ce coup là (pas comme mes promos Apple expo)... 

Il est tout de même clair que le plastique a posé pas mal de soucis à Apple sur ses Macbook, et la tendance de l'interface est clairement à l'Alu ces derniers temps...

De plus on va voir Apple rationaliser ses produits (baisser ses coûts) et retrouver des composants proches dans ses produits (comme iPod touch et iPhone). Je vois bien une gamme assez proche du 12" au 17" dans le futur...


----------



## divoli (22 Septembre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Il est tout de m&#234;me clair que le plastique a pos&#233; pas mal de soucis &#224; Apple sur ses Macbook, et la tendance de l'interface est clairement &#224; l'Alu ces derniers temps...



La tendance est &#224; l'alu &#233;galement pour des raisons &#233;cologiques, il me semble clair que c'est tous les Mac qui vont y passer.

De l&#224; &#224; proposer une r&#233;vision juste pour un changement de coque...


----------



## El_Bobo (22 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> La tendance est à l'alu également pour des raisons écologiques, il me semble clair que c'est tous les Mac qui vont y passer.
> 
> De là à proposer une révision juste pour un changement de coque...


Au risque de passer pour un con, je trouve que l'alu fait pas "apple"...
Qu'on s'éloigne un peu. Mais bon les tendances changent!


----------



## iota (23 Septembre 2007)

Salut.



El_Bobo a dit:


> Au risque de passer pour un con, je trouve que l'alu fait pas "apple"...


L'aluminium, c'est pas nouveau chez Apple, ça fait même un petit moment qu'ils l'utilisent.

@+
iota


----------



## TEOX (23 Septembre 2007)

Et voilà la bête !


----------



## Pomme+Q (23 Septembre 2007)

Les nouveaux macs ont tous les claviers type minitel, c'est à dire avec touches espacées, donc ce fake est sympa, mais trop proche d'un mac book pro


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2007)

TEOX a dit:


> Et voil&#224; la b&#234;te !



Ah, Apple va enfin le sortir, ce MBP 12" ? 

Apr&#232;s 21 mois d'attente, ce ne serait pas trop t&#244;t. 

Et puis c'est quoi, ce trackpad ? On clique comment ? 




Pomme+Q a dit:


> ...donc ce fake est sympa, mais trop proche d'un mac book pro
> 
> ​



Ben justement, il est pr&#233;sent&#233; comme tel (lis ce qui est indiqu&#233.


Non, s&#233;rieusement, des fake comme &#231;a, j'en ai vu un grand nombre depuis janvier 2006...


----------



## Pomme+Q (23 Septembre 2007)

Ce que j'entendais par trop proche d'un macbook pro, c'est qu'Apple serait très peu inspiré que de sortir un ordi qui trait pour trait ressemble à un macbook pro pour remplacer....le macbook pro


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2007)

Le probl&#232;me, c'est que l'on est suppos&#233; parler du MacBook sur ce topic, et que l'on diverge sur le MacBook Pro... :rateau:

Cela cr&#233;e une confusion.

En supposant que le prochain MacBook soit en aluminium, il va falloir lui trouver un design qui le distingue clairement de celui du MacBook Pro.

Quand &#224; celui du MacBook Pro, rien n'indique que son design va &#233;voluer &#224; court ou moyen terme...


----------



## vir03 (24 Septembre 2007)

Pour reprendre le fil de départ, la dernière rumeur vient de 9to5 , 
Pour résumer :

aluminium et nouveau clavier
touchpad surprise
plus fins que les actuels
Donc nous irions vers des macs book redesignés à la nouvelle sauce apple (c'est pas une surprise), incluant les derniers brevets d'apple.
Je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais moi je m'interroge : vraie rumeur ou vraie info. 
Parce que finalement, on n'apprend rien d'exceptionnel (rien que l'on n'aurai pu imaginer), et c'est ce qui rend cette rumeur plausible. 
L'avenir nous dira.
Alors qu'arrivent déjà les problèmes de ruptures de stock, tous les espoirs sont permis...


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

De nouveaux MacBook, ça m'étonnerai.

Vu la description, je pense plutôt à la sortie d'un ultraportable, ce qui me semble plus plausible...


----------



## agitated (24 Septembre 2007)

La rumeur dit que les écrans restent inchangés.
On peut tabler sur des macbook 13" mais plus fin... 
Personnellement, j'aimerais juste le touchpad plus grand, car le design style Imac bof bof, et le principe de l'ultra portable me tente pas trop...


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

Plus fin que les MB et les MBP, cela veut certainement dire exit le lecteur optique.

Ensuite, si c'est un nouveau MacBook, il va falloir m'expliquer quels microprocesseurs on va mettre dedans, qui soient plus performants que ceux équipant les MBP actuels, sans marcher sur les platebandes des MBP actuels....


----------



## duracel (24 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Plus fin que les MB et les MBP, cela veut certainement dire exit le lecteur optique.
> 
> Ensuite, si c'est un nouveau MacBook, il va falloir m'expliquer quels microprocesseurs on va mettre dedans, qui soient plus performants que ceux équipant les MBP actuels, sans marcher sur les platebandes des MBP actuels....



Les nouveaux macbook seront l'occasion d'harmoniser la gamme.
Cela sera sans doute plus un changement dans la forme que dans le fond. 
En gros, le macbook actuel, mais en alu, et santa rosa. Peut être écrans LED.
De façon à ce qu'il y ait une continuité et une cohérence entre les 3 portables.

Peut être...


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> En gros, le macbook actuel, mais en alu, et santa rosa.



Explique. Quels microprocesseurs exactement ?

A mon avis:
--> Soit un nouveau MB, comme il est d&#233;crit, mais pas avant 2008.
--> Soit rapidement un ultraportable (&#231;a fait un moment que l'on en parle) avant la fin de l'ann&#233;e. Mais l&#224;, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait que ce soit avec un &#233;cran aussi grand.

On se base sur une rumeur dont on ne sait pas exactement d'o&#249; elle provient. Peut-&#234;tre que seule une partie du descriptif est juste.

Ou alors c'est une de ces nombreuses rumeurs qui ne se concr&#233;tisent jamais (exemple de celle r&#233;currente du MBP 12" depuis 21 mois)...


----------



## duracel (24 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Explique. Quels microprocesseurs exactement ?
> 
> A mon avis:
> --> Soit un nouveau MB, comme il est décrit, mais pas avant 2008.
> ...



Pour les processeurs: je ne sais pas exactement.
Peut être que cela sera l'occasion d'une augmentation générale des proc des portables.
Je ne vois pas un ultra-portable pour le moment.
Un 12' serait trop proche du 13 actuel, et cela pourrait être vu comme un retour en arrière.
Si ultra-portable: 10-11'. Mais pas pour le moment.


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Pour les processeurs: je ne sais pas exactement.
> Peut être que cela sera l'occasion d'une augmentation générale des proc des portables.



Ben justement; il n'y a rien de prévu avant 2008, chez Intel.

C'est en partie pour cette raison que je n'y crois pas trop...


----------



## xao85 (24 Septembre 2007)

Les macbooks pourraient &#234;tre mise &#224; l'air santa rosa?


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

C'est ce que je demandais &#224; duracel; Santa Rosa, oui, mais avec quels processeurs ?


----------



## xao85 (24 Septembre 2007)

Moi je dis, oui, il y aura un macbook santa rosa dans qq mois!


----------



## xao85 (24 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est ce que je demandais à duracel; Santa Rosa, oui, mais avec quels processeurs ?



2GHz et 2,2GHz?


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> 2GHz et 2,2GHz?



2,2 Ghz, ça m'étonnerait (à mettre en rapport avec celui du MBP).
2 Ghz également, Apple proposant des fréquences plus importantes à chaque révision (ne serait-ce que pour des raisons psychologiques)...


----------



## xao85 (24 Septembre 2007)

Ben si tu te souvient bien les macbook et macbook pro ont déjà partagé les mêmes processeurs: les core duo 1,83Ghz et 2Ghz. Même si c'est rageant pour ceux qui ont investi dans un pro! :hein:


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben si tu te souvient bien les macbook et macbook pro ont d&#233;j&#224; partag&#233; les m&#234;mes processeurs: les core duo 1,83Ghz et 2Ghz. M&#234;me si c'est rageant pour ceux qui ont investi dans un pro! :hein:



Pour le 2 Ghz, oui, durant quelques mois. Mais ce n'est pas coh&#233;rent pour Apple de faire &#231;a...


Perso, je pense plut&#244;t au processeurs Penryn durant le premier semestre 2008.

MacBook: 2,1 et 2,4 Ghz.
MacBook Pro: 2,5 et 2,6 Ghz.


----------



## vir03 (24 Septembre 2007)

La guerre des pro New Mac Book contre les pro Ultra portable est lancée. C'est bompi qui va avoir du boulot...


divoli a dit:


> ...Ensuite, si c'est un nouveau MacBook, il va falloir m'expliquer quels microprocesseurs on va mettre dedans, qui soient plus performants que ceux équipant les MBP actuels, sans marcher sur les platebandes des MBP actuels....


Je me souvient des propos d'un financier d'Apple (il y a quelques mois) qui parlait de l'entrée dans une phase transitoire où les ventes serait moins importantes. A priori ca n'était pas lié au iPod donc ca pourrait venir d'une gamme "non homogene" de portables, non ?


----------



## duracel (24 Septembre 2007)

Pour les processeurs, je n'en sais trop rien.
Mais s'il y a refonte de la gamme, on peut envisager la fin de la distinction macbook et macbook pro, qui seraient regroupés sous une nouvelle appelation surprise, et alors plus de problème pour les procs.​


----------



## Frodon (24 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Apple proposant des fr&#233;quences plus importantes &#224; chaque r&#233;vision (ne serait-ce que pour des raisons psychologiques)...



Voici l'evolution des MacBook:

- G1: 1.83GHz et 2GHz
- G2: 1.83GHz et 2GHz
- G3: 2GHz et 2.16GHz

Et oui aucun changement entre la G1 et la G2 niveau frequence. Par contre c'&#233;tait pass&#233; d'un CoreDuo &#224; un Core2Duo.

Le changement de design (Alu), plus le Santa Rosa peut tout &#224; fait justifier une mise &#224; jour, ca il faut rappeler ce qu'apporte le Santa Rosa pour un MacBook:

- FSB 800Mhz
- GMA 3100 supportant:

-> Enfin le T&L hardware
-> Enfin les Shaders 3.0 en hardware aussi (si les drivers sont &#224; jour), voir 4.02 (sous Windows il manque les drivers, annonc&#233; pour 2008, sous Mac tout d&#233;pend d'Apple et d'Intel). 
-> Meilleur support de la vid&#233;o HD
-> Ainsi que jusqu'&#224; 384Mo de m&#233;moire partag&#233;e (contre 224Mo pour le GMA 950)

- Meilleure gestion de l'energie

Donc des MacBook Santa Rosa &#224; respectivement 2GHz et 2.2GHz ca n'est pas forc&#233;ment d&#233;nu&#233; de sens, surtout sachant que les f&#234;tes arrivent et qu'effectivement niveau CPU et plateforme Centrino, il n'y a rien de nouveau avant 2008.

Ca mettrait les MacBook au niveau des PC equivalent qui passent tous au Santa Rosa... Apple ne peut pas se permettre &#224; mon sens de faire l'impasse sur Santa Rosa pour les MacBook pour la saison des f&#234;tes qui approche.


----------



## alexandra23 (24 Septembre 2007)

Il serait aussi bien d'avoir 2go de ram par defaut avec l'arriv&#233;e des futurs macbook, surtout si on passe &#224; la plateforme santa rosa qui accepte jusqu'&#224; 4go de ram. 

Et c'est vrai que comme &#231;a apple se recadrera au niveau des portables actuels qui embarquent santa rosa et 2 go de ram par d&#233;faut.


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Donc des MacBook Santa Rosa à respectivement 2GHz et 2.2GHz ca n'est pas forcément dénué de sens, surtout sachant que les fêtes arrivent et qu'effectivement niveau CPU et plateforme Centrino, il n'y a rien de nouveau avant 2008.



Si ce n'est que le modèle à 2,2 Ghz va fortement talonner le MBP de base et lui ressembler (tu pourrais ajouter l'écran LED dans ces nouveaux MB), à l'exception de la CG, bien sûr.

Le tout pour une différence de prix qui n'est pas négligeable (si les tarifs restent inchangés).

Mais globalement, ton analyse me semble se tenir.


----------



## xao85 (24 Septembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Si ce n'est que le mod&#232;le &#224; 2,2 Ghz va fortement talonner le MBP de base et lui ressembler (tu pourrais ajouter l'&#233;cran LED dans ces nouveaux MB), &#224; l'exception de la CG, bien s&#251;r.
> 
> Le tout pour une diff&#233;rence de prix qui n'est pas n&#233;gligeable (si les tarifs restent inchang&#233;s).
> 
> Mais globalement, ton analyse me semble se tenir.



Mode HS on: f&#233;licitation pour tes 6000 posts Divoli!  Mod HS off

Se pourait-il que le core2duo 2,8Ghz aille dans un portable? Si oui en m&#234;me temps que le new macbook sort, ils peuvent r&#233;&#233;talonner les macbook pro 2,4 et 2,8Ghz... (ils l'ont fait lorsque le core duo 2,16Ghz est sorti...)


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

Celui de l'iMac ? Ben non. :rateau:

L'évolution, je la vois telle qu'indiquée dans mon post 40.

Mais l'analyse de Frodon est aussi à prendre en compte, pour ce qui est du court terme...


----------



## cedcrow (24 Septembre 2007)

moi je ne vois pas apple passer ses macbook à 2Go de ram ça ne serait pas homogène avec les imacs.

Je pense que la nouvelle coque (bio) et le passage à Santa Rosa seront les seules évolutions, pour les écrans leds on peut toujours espérer... ou alors Apple devra justifer l'écart de prix avec la gamme pro autrement qu'avec 1Go de ram+carte video supérieure


----------



## theveils.net (25 Septembre 2007)

Selon une brève de macrumors Apple a commandé des dalles 15.4 livrées en juin (celles des MBP actuels) et des dalles de 13.3 pour la fin de l'année 

Mais ou vont-elles bien pouvoir se loger ces petites dalles ?


----------



## clothuil (25 Septembre 2007)

(mon iBook a croisé les bras) ...que sorte enfin Leopard. 
Si les divers blogs sont représentatifs, Steve a perdu un nombre important de ventes de MB!
Maintenant "on" dit que c'est un nouveau MB qui arrive.
_Ne sont-ce point_rateau les gars de Microsoft qui répandent ces "rumeurs"?
Pourvu que mon eMac tienne jusque là.
A propos, mon vendeur a l'air désespéré (il attend mes sous)  et craint que le félin à taches se fasse attendre encore un mois (ou deux)...
Bonjour à tous et courage.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Septembre 2007)

perdus des ventes de MB ?? tu plaisante ?? les chiffres de ventes des macs grimpent en fleche depuis l'ariv&#233;e du macbook


----------



## xao85 (25 Septembre 2007)

theveils.net a dit:


> Selon une brève de macrumors Apple a commandé des dalles 15.4 livrées en juin (celles des MBP actuels) et des dalles de 13.3 pour la fin de l'année
> 
> Mais ou vont-elles bien pouvoir se loger ces petites dalles ?


 
Des LED? Sinon c'est peut être juste pour des macbook!


----------



## theveils.net (25 Septembre 2007)

oui oui pardon, des dalles à rétroéclairage LED


----------



## seb0304 (25 Septembre 2007)

donc en gros, ya pas mal de chance que de nouveaux macbook alu - santa rosa - meilleure carte graphique sortent courant octobre - novembre ( peut etre en mm temps que Leopard ? ca serait pas mal ca...)


----------



## xao85 (25 Septembre 2007)

seb0304 a dit:


> donc en gros, ya pas mal de chance que de nouveaux macbook alu - santa rosa - meilleure carte graphique sortent courant octobre - novembre ( peut etre en mm temps que Leopard ? ca serait pas mal ca...)



Jy crois moyennement une carte graphique dans le macbook...


----------



## seb0304 (25 Septembre 2007)

nouvelle intel GMA...


----------



## divoli (25 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Jy crois moyennement une carte graphique dans le macbook...




Ben si, la GMA 3100 rempla&#231;ant la GMA 950.


----------



## xao85 (25 Septembre 2007)

seb0304 a dit:


> nouvelle intel GMA...



Oui surement et malheureusement.


----------



## divoli (25 Septembre 2007)

seb0304 a dit:


> donc en gros, ya pas mal de chance que de nouveaux macbook alu - santa rosa - meilleure carte graphique sortent courant octobre - novembre ( peut etre en mm temps que Leopard ? ca serait pas mal ca...)



"Pas mal de chance", il faut le dire vite, en se basant sur une vague rumeur qui sort d'on ne sait où. :rateau:

Il faut rester prudent. La plupart des rumeurs ne se concrétise souvent pas, et provoque des déceptions...


----------



## seb0304 (25 Septembre 2007)

oui, ca n'est qu'une rumeur, mais en attendant ce site avait deja prevu le ipod touch et le new Ipod Nano, donc je pense que l'on peut accorder un peu plus de credit a ce qu'ils ont dit que si c'etait venant d'un obscure site....

Car je voulais me commander un macbook tr&#232;s prochainement, et voulait attendre peut etre Leopard, mais ca membeterai pas mal si 3 semaines apr&#232;s mon achat , des nouveaux macbooks sortent, surtout que les proc et la CG du macbook actuel sont un peu obsol&#232;te, compar&#233; a ce que l'on trouve sur PC portable actuellement......


----------



## divoli (25 Septembre 2007)

seb0304 a dit:


> oui, ca n'est qu'une rumeur, mais en attendant ce site avait deja prevu le ipod touch et le new Ipod Nano, donc je pense que l'on peut accorder un peu plus de credit a ce qu'ils ont dit que si c'etait venant d'un obscure site....



Autant qu'à une célèbre astrologue qui va se pavaner à la télé parce que 3 de ses "prédictions" se sont réalisées, mais en ne parlant pas bien sûr des 97 autres qui n'ont abouti à rien.
Ces sites de rumeurs, c'est un peu ça. Et cela fait des années que j'en vois passer.




seb0304 a dit:


> Car je voulais me commander un macbook très prochainement, et voulait attendre peut etre Leopard, mais ca membeterai pas mal si 3 semaines après mon achat , des nouveaux macbooks sortent, surtout que les proc et la CG du macbook actuel sont un peu obsolète, comparé a ce que l'on trouve sur PC portable actuellement......



Alors si tu peux attendre, attend.
Mais sept ou huit mois après, il y aura de nouveau un MB plus évolué. C'est ainsi.


----------



## xao85 (25 Septembre 2007)

Je redis une chose dont j'ai fait les frais: éviter les rev A!


----------



## divoli (25 Septembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Je redis une chose dont j'ai fait les frais: éviter les rev A!



J'aurais tendance à donner le même conseil. Mais j'ai l'impression que beaucoup s'en fiche...


----------



## seb0304 (25 Septembre 2007)

pouvez vs expliquer pourquoi svp ? pake eviter les rev A reviendrait a acheter 1 macbook maintenant, et apr&#232;s , j'aurais peut etre envie d'en reprendre 1 dans 2 ans pour l'uni....le new macbook devra alors etre en rev C ..... si jai le choix, je prefererai rev A new macbook...


----------



## divoli (25 Septembre 2007)

Les risques de pannes et d'aller/retour au SAV sont plus importants pour les rev A que pour les rev suivantes...


----------



## xao85 (25 Septembre 2007)

C'est simple, j'ai eu un macbook rev A = plus de 6 semaines de SAV cumulé et pareil pour un macbook pro rev A!


----------



## theveils.net (26 Septembre 2007)

Si le design du nouveau macbook se rapproche de ça:






J'en achête deux 

Mais bon, c'est beau le rêve non ?


----------



## vir03 (26 Septembre 2007)

theveils.net a dit:


> ...Mais bon, c'est beau le rêve non ?


Non, pourquoi ?


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2007)

theveils.net a dit:


> Si le design du nouveau macbook se rapproche de ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'en achète pas ... L'alu de l'écran et celui du clavier n'ont pas la même teinte de gris.


----------



## msinno (26 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'en achète pas ... L'alu de l'écran et celui du clavier n'ont pas la même teinte de gris.



Ils sont tous de meme assez moche ces fakes... non pas que je puisse faire mieux, mais bon... Il aurait pu s'appliquer... deja les dimensions on oublie, le clavier ne correspond pas au clavier apple, l'écran est celui de l'imac... Et puis cette finesse... C'est un MacBook nano???

Enfin bon... Attendons des fakes un peu mieux, ou alors la présentation du vrai...:love:


----------



## yret (26 Septembre 2007)

J'ai fusionné 2 discussions quasi identiques sur les nouveaux Macbooks (santa rosa ou pas) donc observez avant d'éventuellement réagir, merci !


----------



## oso (30 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

deux questions : 

- prochaines sorties des mac book ou mac book pro ?

- 12 '' prevu ?

- dalle à led ?

car du côté de toshiba c'est déjà fait le 12'' à led à 1 kilos.


----------



## Rémi M (30 Septembre 2007)

oso a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> deux questions :
> 
> ...



-Revendeur a APPLE EXPO dit qu'il n'y aura pas de maj du MACBOOK blanc pas avant F&#233;vrier, Mars

-Je ne pense pas

-Oui je pense


----------



## vir03 (1 Octobre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> -Revendeur a APPLE EXPO dit qu'il n'y aura pas de maj du MACBOOK blanc pas avant Février, Mars


Et puis juste après, il a dit "d'ailleurs il y a en ce moment une super promo"
C'est sure qu'un revendeur ne va pas te dire : "ce produit, dans 15 jours il est dépassé"...


----------



## Aenelia (1 Octobre 2007)

C'est clair. Il n'en sait pas plus que le commun dans des mortels.


----------



## liquid01 (1 Octobre 2007)

je vous fait part d'une petite interogation au sujet des nouveaux macbook(j'espere que le sujet n'a pas deja été évoquer ....)
récemement, je suis tomber sur l'article suivant:
http://www.generation-nt.com/macbook-apple-ordinateur-portable-actualite-45409.html


> Selon des sources bien informées, relayées par notre confrère Consomac.fr, la sortie de nouveaux MacBook et MacBook Pro est prévue d'ici la fin de cette l'année, au plus tard en janvier à l'occasion du prochain *MacWorld*.


c'est le terme macbook pro qui me gene est ce une erreur ? une rumeur que je n'ai pas vu ou alors , moi qui ait mal compris le texte ?
si l'un de vous a des éclairsissemnt sur le sujet , je suis preneur


----------



## vir03 (1 Octobre 2007)

Toutes les rumeurs existantes sont bas&#233;es sur celle de 9to5mac. Donc sauf "nouvelle" rumeur, il n'est pas question des mac book pro.


----------



## vir03 (2 Octobre 2007)

La petite gomette verte avec "vitesses accrues" a disparue de la page des MacBook (dans l'apple store).
Ca veut dire que le macBook n'est plus considéré comme un produit "récemment mis à jour"


----------



## yret (2 Octobre 2007)

vir03 a dit:


> La petite gomette verte avec "vitesses accrues" a disparue de la page des MacBook (dans l'apple store).
> Ca veut dire que le macBook n'est plus considéré comme un produit "récemment mis à jour"



Tout juste ... Auguste !


----------



## alexandra23 (2 Octobre 2007)

vir03 a dit:


> La petite gomette verte avec "vitesses accrues" a disparue de la page des MacBook (dans l'apple store).
> Ca veut dire que le macBook n'est plus considéré comme un produit "récemment mis à jour"



Il en est de même pour les macbook pro et les nouveaux imacs. Je n'ai remarqué la pastille verte que pour les macs mini sur l'apple store français. 

Mais je me trompe peut être car je n'avais jamais remarqué la pastille verte avant que tu le signale.


----------



## vir03 (2 Octobre 2007)

Pour illustrer mes propos, c'était comme ça avant :


----------



## alexandra23 (2 Octobre 2007)

Effectivement, elle n'y ai plus. Merci pour la confirmation. 

Il ne reste plus qu'&#224; esperer que cela annonce un renouvellement prochain de la gamme 

Edit: Est il possible que la petite pastille verte est disparu lors de la mise &#224; jour du design de l'apple store et non de la fermeture d'aujourd'hui ?


----------



## vir03 (2 Octobre 2007)

alexandra23 a dit:


> Effectivement, elle n'y ai plus. Merci pour la confirmation.
> 
> Il ne reste plus qu'à esperer que cela annonce un renouvellement prochain de la gamme
> 
> Edit: Est il possible que la petite pastille verte est disparu lors de la mise à jour du design de l'apple store et non de la fermeture d'aujourd'hui ?


La disparition date de quelques jours (2 ou 3). Est ce un truc automatique au bout de 6 mois ou un retrait pour cause de future mise à jour ? Je pense que chacun verra selon son impatience


----------



## noche84 (2 Octobre 2007)

Oui ou c'est simplement qu'ils ne vont pas laisser une pastille "mise à jour" à vie...

Simple exemple, je gère le site WEB de ma chorale et nous avons fait un CD... Nous en faisons un tous les 4 ans... Or je ne compte pas laisser l'étiquette "nouveau" pdt 4 ans sur le site... ;-) ( www.essenelle.be tant qu'on y est  )


----------



## divoli (3 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Oui ou c'est simplement qu'ils ne vont pas laisser une pastille "mise à jour" à vie...



Oui, c'est plutôt ça. Sinon cela deviendrait ridicule...


----------



## blafoot (3 Octobre 2007)

en même temps le macaron "vitesse accrues" à disparu sur la page du macbook pro aussi ....

lancons une rumeur ..

*LE MBP VA BIENTOT ETRE MIS A JOUR .. PLUS DE MACARON VERT*


----------



## vir03 (3 Octobre 2007)

bon OK, la pastille, ca ne veut rien dire.
Mais ca ?
C'est pas de l'info ???


----------



## blafoot (3 Octobre 2007)

bah justement ... c'est une info qui dit que la mise à jour est pas pour tout de suite ^^


----------



## Rémi M (3 Octobre 2007)

vir03 a dit:


> Pour illustrer mes propos, c'était comme ça avant :



C'est encore comme sa que ve tu dire??


----------



## xao85 (4 Octobre 2007)

A mon avis si il y a renouvellement de gamme ce sera au minimum avant les fêtes...


----------



## noche84 (4 Octobre 2007)

Et puis selon la logique, le Macbook est sorti le 16 Mai 2006, a été révisé le 8 Novembre 2006 et, pour finir, le 15 Mai 2006...

Donc moi je verrais bien le mardi 6 ou mercredi 7 Novembre hé hé, ça serait triste de casser le rythme qui commence à s'imposer doucement 

Au sinon leur pastille verte, je trouve qu'ils l'ont laissé déjà trop longtemps donc ça me semble peu significatif comme indicateur


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Et puis selon la logique, le Macbook est sorti le 16 Mai 2006, a été révisé le 8 Novembre 2006 et, pour finir, le 15 Mai 2006...


C'est _Retour vers le futur_, non ?


----------



## vir03 (5 Octobre 2007)

selon crunch gear des macBooks multi-touch arrivent ce mois ci !!
Peut &#234;tre en m&#234;me temps que Leopard

edit : d&#233;sol&#233;, ca date de trois mois


----------



## divoli (5 Octobre 2007)

vir03 a dit:


> selon crunch gear des macBooks multi-touch arrivent ce mois ci !!
> Peut être en même temps que Leopard



Une rumeur qui date d'il y a 3 mois...


----------



## vir03 (5 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Une rumeur qui date d'il y a 3 mois...


Désolé, je viens en effet de voir ça...
En même temps, avec 3 mois de retard, je suis bien dans l'esprit d'Apple...
:rateau:
je suis deja parti...


----------



## noche84 (5 Octobre 2007)

Sorry, le secret de ma Doloréane ne sera pas percé si facilement 

Je voulais bien sur dire : "le Macbook est sorti le 16 Mai 2006, a été révisé le 8 Novembre 2006 et, pour finir, le 15 Mai *2007*..."

Donc une sortie dans les 30 jours respecterait la logique ;-)


----------



## oso (5 Octobre 2007)

en tout cas j'espère un 12'' de moins de 1 kilos avec SSD et LCD à LED.


----------



## agitated (7 Octobre 2007)

Si nouveau modèle il y a, alors ce sera un 13", avec ou sans nouveau trackbad... Enfin j'espere...


----------



## tito d'ajaccio (7 Octobre 2007)

Et si cette rumeur persistante de nouveaux Macbook &#233;tait &#224; mettre en corr&#233;lation avec cette news de MacG&#233;neration qui dit :

"Selon Mac OS Rumors donc, le Mac mini pourrait avoir un successeur d'ici la fin de l'ann&#233;e. Son nom ? le Mac nano. Il serait environ 20 &#37; plus petit et 25 % plus l&#233;ger. Il est vrai que le Mac mini n'a pas vu sa forme &#233;voluer depuis sa pr&#233;sentation d&#233;but 2005."

Si l'on tient compte que les Macbook et Mac Mini actuels sont "cousins" (il me semble que la base est la m&#234;me, avec les m&#234;mes composants etc...). Ce ne serait alors pas impossible que ces deux machines, chacune plus mince que leurs pr&#233;d&#233;cesseurs, soient construit sur la m&#234;me base &#233;galement. 

Je pense que apple est pass&#233; dans une phase tr&#232;s offensive. L'ann&#233;e 2007 a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s riche en nouveaut&#233; : 
- La sortie de l'Iphone.
- La sortie de l'Imac Alu, qui est tout de m&#234;me le fleuron de la gamme Apple (souvenez-vous les Imac sont les premiers a &#234;tre pass&#233; sur les puces Intel).
- La sortie des nouveaux ipods (avec une grosse campagne de pub)
- La sortie imminente de Leopard qui fera tr&#232;s certainement parler de lui.

Ma conclusion est donc que Apple veut compl&#232;tement renouveler sa gamme tr&#232;s rapidement pour pouvoir s'imposer tr&#232;s vite avec une image tr&#232;s forte.


----------



## noche84 (8 Octobre 2007)

Ca n'est pas faux ( bien qu'actuellement, le macbook distance le mac mini en terme de performance mais bon ;-) )

Par contre, petite question : + fin rime avec processeur différent... Mais un processeur ultra low voltage ou du moins dégageant moins de chaleur que l'actuel est-il déjà sorti ? 

Les processeurs dévoilés par Intel peuvent peut-être nous mettre sur la voie


----------



## lubisk (8 Octobre 2007)

Il me semble avoir lu avant l'été que c'étaient bien des dalles 15" et 13" LED qui étaient en cours d'apprivisionnement par Apple non ?


----------



## tito d'ajaccio (8 Octobre 2007)

C'est vrai que les mac mini sont moins rapides noche84, mais c'est la volonté d'Apple de les faire évoluer moins vite (pour ne pas concurrencer l'Imac ???) et en ce qui concerne les processeurs, il me semble que Apple sera un des premiers à beneficier des futur processeurs à 45 nanomètre... Donc, qui sait? Et puis en ce qui concerne la taille apparement réduite des futurs machines, on peut aussi voire que les les disques durs des nouveaux Ipod "classics" est assez énorme pour du 1,8 pouce (jusqu'a 160 go quand même) donc si ces disques ne sont pas trop lents, ils pourraient arriver dans les futurs machine "nano".... bien sur tout ceci ne sont que des déductions personnel, donc ne preneez pas ce que je dis pour argent content.


----------



## agitated (8 Octobre 2007)

Est-il dangereux d'acheter les prochains macbook a la sortie ? 
Si &#231;a reste un macbook, il y a peu de risque, &#231;a sera une rev-d non ? 
Sinon, nouveau nom... Alors rev-a, mais risqu&#233; ou pas ? 

J'h&#233;site &#224; m'acheter un macbook maintenant ou attendre...


----------



## iota (8 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



agitated a dit:


> Est-il dangereu d'acheter les prochains macbook a la sortie ?
> Si ca reste un macbook, il y a peu de risque, ca sera une rev-d non ?
> Sinon, nouveau nom... Alors rev-a, mais risqu&#233; ou pas ?


C'est plus un forum rumeurs qu'il nous faut, mais un forum divinations   

@+
iota


----------



## agitated (8 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> C'est plus un forum rumeurs qu'il nous faut, mais un forum divinations
> 
> ...



C'est mon premier mac, je veux pas faire ca a la légère


----------



## divoli (9 Octobre 2007)

agitated a dit:


> C'est mon premier mac, je veux pas faire ca a la légère


Disons que l'on ne veut pas non plus te répondre à la légère...


----------



## Bones (9 Octobre 2007)

Moi je vois pas du tout une révision du Macbook...
D'abord parce qu'il a été revu récemment, ensuite, parce qu'avec le Macbook pro, c'est celui qui a été revu et rerevu x fois depuis le passage à Intel et enfin, parce que ma soeur vient juste d'en avoir un !!!
Non, moi je miserai plutôt vers une mise à jour du Mac Pro ( vers 8 coeurs au prix de 4 ) peu après la sortie de Léopard...
ça m'étonnerait franchement que les portables subissent une énième mise à jour tandis que le Mac pro reste identique à sa sortie en août 2006


----------



## lubisk (9 Octobre 2007)

Bones a dit:


> Moi je vois pas du tout une révision du Macbook...
> D'abord parce qu'il a été revu récemment


Oui enfin si on peut appeler ça une mise à jour, c'était juste un petit update niveau performances (cpu, memoire, disque). Donc la vrai mise à jour est bien antérieure à celle du Macbook pro


----------



## lanss07 (9 Octobre 2007)

moi je verrais bien l'inverse que ce qui c'est passé lors du printemps dernier.
Mise à jour mineur du macbook pro ; HDD, CPU... suivie d'une mise à jour majeure du macbook en santa rosa et écran led.


----------



## lubisk (9 Octobre 2007)

lanss07 a dit:


> moi je verrais bien l'inverse que ce qui c'est passé lors du printemps dernier.
> Mise à jour mineur du macbook pro ; HDD, CPU... suivie d'une mise à jour majeure du macbook en santa rosa et écran led.





+1


----------



## yret (9 Octobre 2007)

oui mais toutes ces précédentes remarques nous éloignent des rumeurs...


----------



## indesign (9 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Et puis selon la logique, le Macbook est sorti le 16 Mai 2006, a été révisé le 8 Novembre 2006 et, pour finir, le 15 Mai 2006...
> 
> Donc moi je verrais bien le mardi 6 ou mercredi 7 Novembre hé hé, ça serait triste de casser le rythme qui commence à s'imposer doucement
> 
> Au sinon leur pastille verte, je trouve qu'ils l'ont laissé déjà trop longtemps donc ça me semble peu significatif comme indicateur



j'éspère bien héhé :love: :love:


----------



## ni pour ni contre (9 Octobre 2007)

La derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour date de mai 2007?

Diable.
C'est vieux.

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, 18 mois pour un design, c'est peu chez Apple. Il y a un risque qu'il faille attendre encore pour un bon gros lifting.


----------



## frolick10 (9 Octobre 2007)

rumeur macgé de la rumeur de thinksecret...


----------



## Biskuit (10 Octobre 2007)

Je vais attendre cette révision en voyant ce qu'elle offre (peut-etre un peu plus de ram ou d'espace sur le disque dur!) parce qu'il semblerait que cela ne soit qu'une mise à jour mineure (donc pas de macbook alu, et tant mieux ^^)
Par contre, j'aurais une question: Qu'est ce que Santa Rosa? (dont tout le moonde parle :rose


----------



## xao85 (10 Octobre 2007)

Biskuit a dit:


> Je vais attendre cette révision en voyant ce qu'elle offre (peut-etre un peu plus de ram ou d'espace sur le disque dur!) parce qu'il semblerait que cela ne soit qu'une mise à jour mineure (donc pas de macbook alu, et tant mieux ^^)
> Par contre, j'aurais une question: Qu'est ce que Santa Rosa? (dont tout le moonde parle :rose


C'est la dernière plate forme intel, les CPU ont plus de mémoire cache, l'autonomie est bien meilleure et ya d'autre chose mais je sais plus quoi... Pour info les macbook pro Santa Rosa ont une meilleure autonomie que les macbooks alors qu'avant c'était l'inverse!


----------



## greggorynque (10 Octobre 2007)

Dans la pratique l'autonomie est elle tant am&#233;lior&#233;e ???

Car le sPC santa rosa ont gagn&#233; 1/4 heure


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Octobre 2007)

D'après macrumors, ca sera pour la mi Novembre.
je suis impatient.


----------



## Freddy03h (13 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Bon je sais qu'ici c'est pas le topic de Mme Irma mais croyez vous que les nouveaux macbooks (s'ils existent mais bon il y a quand m&#234;me pas mal de rumeurs) seront annonc&#233; en m&#234;me temps que L&#233;opard ? ou bien vendront t'ils pendant quelques semaines des macbooks de la derni&#232;re r&#233;vision (mai-juin je crois) avec l&#233;opard ? Ah aussi combien de temps &#224; l'avance Apple annonce une r&#233;vision de ses machines ?

Voila je pose la question car je ne connais pas les habitudes de la firme et voudrait savoir si ce cas de figure est possible voir probable, merci.


----------



## chounim (13 Octobre 2007)

on est au courant le jour meme par Apple d'une revision...les rumeurs disent toujours novembre ...


----------



## oso (13 Octobre 2007)

La question &#224; se poser est ce que l&#233;opard apporte quelque chose aux mac book ? Par rapport &#224; tiger ?<

Car l'os en g&#233;n&#233;ral est une &#233;volution, mais est-ce qu'il faut l'attendre pour changer le design des portable ?

Je ne crois pas, &#224; moins qu'il y ait des subtilit&#233;s...par contre le designe IMAC doit accelerer la conception des nouveaux portable, car c'est une technologie centrino.

De plus il parait que les macbook pro ont d&#233;j&#224; santa rosa, donc c'est plus une question de timing que de temps de conception.


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Octobre 2007)

En attendant les nouveaux Macbook, je me suis commandé un iPhone ^^


----------



## Chris.. (16 Octobre 2007)

Salut tout le monde,
je suis tombé la dessus en me balladant sur l' ternet :
http://www.cowcotland.com/news/8237/le-macbook-s-offre-une-mise-a-jour.html

Je ne sais pas si cette rumeur est fiable ou non, mais si jamais elle s'avère correcte, pensez vous que les prix vont augmenter? Est ce que le Macbook de 2,16GHz à 1249 va rester à ce prix malgré la possible augmentation des ses performances?
merci beaucoup d'avance pour vos réponses 
Chris


----------



## frolick10 (16 Octobre 2007)

Chris.. a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> je suis tombé la dessus en me balladant sur l' ternet :
> http://www.cowcotland.com/news/8237/le-macbook-s-offre-une-mise-a-jour.html
> 
> ...



Il suffit d'attendre la sortie des nouveaux modèles santa rosa pour que la gamme précédente (actuelle) baisse de prix. Promo fnac, refurb... 

Et la nouvelle gamme est au même prix, voir moins cher (-50E à la dernière évolution).

Que cela soit mi-novembre ou début 2008, cette évolution finira par arriver... c'est un minimum...


----------



## Chris.. (16 Octobre 2007)

ok, merci beaucoup!!


----------



## zigouiman (16 Octobre 2007)

Un petit tour sur macRumor pour voir qu'on attend bien une MAJ du macbook pour mi-novembre (ouf !) mais &#224; priori on est loin d'un macbook plus fin, &#233;cran LED et Santa Rosa, etc. Il s'agirait tout au plus d'une mise &#224; jour mineure de la vitesse du processeur.

Ca parait cr&#233;dible, &#231;a, 2 MAJ mineures &#224; suivre en 6 mois apr&#232;s mai 2007 ? :mouais: 

En m&#234;me temps, je comprend pas trop la politique d'Apple. Si on consid&#232;re que le MacBook est LE portable des &#233;tudiants, pourquoi attendre la fin des offres d'octobre (avec Ipod et quand m&#234;me la possibilit&#233; d'un coupon L&#233;opard) pour lancer une mise &#224; jour mineure ? 

D'un autre cot&#233;, s'il s'agit d'un tout nouveau mod&#232;le alu, &#231;a veut dire qu'Apple vide ses stocks aupr&#232;s des &#233;tudiants ? D'ailleurs rien en vu sur le refurb&#8230; Je vous dis pas la frustration d'acheter son macBook en octobre et de voir sortir un tout nouveau mod&#232;le quelques semaines plus tard !


----------



## pek (16 Octobre 2007)

Je mise la dessus:

Petite mise a jour du macbook (passage en santa rosa, meilleure carte graphique...) peu apres la sortie de Léopard (pour la saison de noel, et pour booster un peu les switchers... Nouvel ordi, nouvel OS a un prix abordable...).

En Janvier, mise a jour de la série pro (mac pro et macbook pro) et sortie d'un ultraportable (macbook nano???)

Mmmmmmm... Utopiste?? Moi??? Nooooooooon


----------



## Freddy03h (17 Octobre 2007)

zigouiman a dit:


> D'un autre coté, s'il s'agit d'un tout nouveau modèle alu, ça veut dire qu'Apple vide ses stocks auprès des étudiants ? D'ailleurs rien en vu sur le refurb Je vous dis pas la frustration d'acheter son macBook en octobre et de voir sortir un tout nouveau modèle quelques semaines plus tard !



Je pensais la même chose à propose de l'écoulement des stocks, et la frustration dont tu parle et celle que je veux éviter.
Tant pis pour le iPod nano je n'en ai pas l'utilité, je veux seulement qu'Apple sorte ses nouveaux Macbook rapidement !


----------



## lubisk (17 Octobre 2007)

De toutes façons ils vont devoir migrer vers Santa Rosa rapidement !

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/Centrino-EOL-25402/

:rateau:


----------



## Freddy03h (17 Octobre 2007)

Quand on voit la page de MAC OS X: http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/

On remarque que c'est le macbook qui est en avant et non le nouvel iMac, faut il interpréter ça comme un écoulement des stock ou bien que le macbook ne va pas changer avant début 2008 ?


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



Freddy03h a dit:


> On remarque que c'est le macbook qui est en avant et non le nouvel iMac, faut il interpr&#233;ter &#231;a comme un &#233;coulement des stock ou bien que le macbook ne va changer avant d&#233;but 2008 ?


Ou tout simplement qu'il n'y a rien &#224; en d&#233;duire... 

Le MacBook est certainement l'ordinateur le plus populaire d'Apple (en terme de vente). C'est donc normal qu'il soit mis en avant.

@+
iota


----------



## msinno (17 Octobre 2007)

peut etre tout simplement que ca ne veut dire dire.. Et qu'ils ont mis le macbook en avant parce que c'est la machine la plus vendue... hein...

[EDIT] : les grands esprits se rencontrent


----------



## Rémi M (17 Octobre 2007)

Pour ne pas ouvrir une nouvelle discusion je voudrais vous poser une question:
Y a-t-il une problable révision du Macbook dans peut de temps??


----------



## msinno (17 Octobre 2007)

oui a priori (selon rumeur) mi-novembre... Et c'est souvent &#224; cette p&#233;riode que les macbook sont mis a jour... (enfin l'ann&#233;e derniere derniere en tou cas... Il faut compter tous les 6 mois environ...


----------



## Tox (17 Octobre 2007)

Comme je l'ai écrit sur un autre sujet, je doute vraiment de la mise à jour du MB avant le MBP. La raison principale étant qu'il n'y a qu'un bus mémoire plus rapide, un chip graphique et 40 MHz qui séparent le MB de milieu de gamme du MBP d'entrée de gamme. Par contre, la différence de prix est de plus de 35 % !

Donc, si la Pomme souhaite passer le MB à Santa Rosa, il n'y aura plus que la carte graphique à l'avantage de MBP d'entrée de gamme. Pour peu que le nouveau GMA fonctionne de manière efficace, le MB risque de venir chasser sur le terrain du MBP. Un tel scénario avant les fêtes de fin d'année me paraît peu convaincant.

Je n'imagine donc qu'une possibilité : une refonte des deux gammes en même temps. Seule la date devient sujet à caution : novembre pour suivre le rythme des MB ou janvier pour le rythme des MBP ?

Apple ayant vraiment sorti la grosse artillerie cette année, je serais tenté de parier sur janvier. Cela laisserait du temps pour la mise en place du nouvel OS et de sa première révision et pourquoi pas d'un nouveau Mac (mini).


----------



## Tox (17 Octobre 2007)

Chris.. a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> je suis tomb&#233; la dessus en me balladant sur l' ternet :
> http://www.cowcotland.com/news/8237/le-macbook-s-offre-une-mise-a-jour.html
> 
> ...


Si on suit la logique de cette rumeur, le MB de milieu de gamme viendrait chasser sur les terres du MBP milieu de gamme, avec 1150 euros de diff&#233;rence comme argument de vente 

Mais bon, ce ne serait pas la premi&#232;re bizarrerie commerciale de la Pomme... Pour rappel, les premiers MBP qui ne sont rest&#233;s que peu de temps sous la barre des 2 GHz.


----------



## msinno (17 Octobre 2007)

ca fait cher la carte graphique... Seul point en plus pour le MBP, je pense aussi que les deux mod&#232;les seront maj ensemble... Il ne faut pas oublier que le MB est bien plus populaire que le MBP... Et pour les f&#234;tes de fin d'ann&#233;e, il s'&#233;coulera bien plus de MB que de MBP... Donc soit une maj en meme temps des deux modeles, soit le MB en novembre, et janvier pour le MBP...


----------



## Rémi M (17 Octobre 2007)

Je vous remercie donc je vais attendre après la sortie de leopard pour acheter mon beau Macbook


----------



## Freddy03h (17 Octobre 2007)

Bon ok j'arrête de partir dans des déductions farfelues :rateau:

Bon et bien vivement plus d'infos !


----------



## Rémi M (17 Octobre 2007)

Freddy03h a dit:


> Bon ok j'arrête de partir dans des déductions farfelues :rateau:
> 
> Bon et bien vivement plus d'infos !



???


----------



## noche84 (17 Octobre 2007)

Il y a malgré tout un élément important à souligner, il n'y a pas de modèle 13" en MBP => Peut-on toujours dire que le macbook et le macbook pro empietent l'un sur l'autre ?

Oui et non... Mais personnellement, je prendrai un 13" ( ou plus petit si ça sort ) et j'aimerais beaucoup que la différence entre les 2 gammes soit réduite à peau de chagrin


----------



## lubisk (18 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Il y a malgré tout un élément important à souligner, il n'y a pas de modèle 13" en MBP => Peut-on toujours dire que le macbook et le macbook pro empietent l'un sur l'autre ?
> 
> Oui et non... Mais personnellement, je prendrai un 13" ( ou plus petit si ça sort ) et j'aimerais beaucoup que la différence entre les 2 gammes soit réduite à peau de chagrin



+1 
Je comptais prendre un MBP pour le santa rosa, mais le 15" me gène vraiment (trop grand). Je vais attendre un peu car si c'est un MB santa rosa en 13" qui sort cela serait génial....

Bon voilà que Leopard est sorti et je dois encore attendre, trop dur la vie...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

agitated a dit:


> C'est mon premier mac, je veux pas faire ca a la légère


 
Mon premier Mac fut le Macbook A dans les premieres semaines. A part la decoloration (a laquelle je n'ai pas remedie) tout va bien pour l'instant.

Je l'attendais depuis 9 mois, j'hesitais a prendre un iBook ​


----------



## El_Bobo (18 Octobre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Mon premier Mac fut le Macbook A dans les premieres semaines. A part la decoloration (a laquelle je n'ai pas remedie) tout va bien pour l'instant.
> 
> Je l'attendais depuis 9 mois, j'hesitais a prendre un iBook ​



J'admirerai toujours les gens qui savent s'armer d'autant de patience...


----------



## noche84 (19 Octobre 2007)

De fait... Ou bien, pour citer mon cas, je ne sais pas si je peux dire que j'attends... Mon ibook va toujours relativement bien... Donc j'attendrais plutot une RevB d'une révolution plutot qu'une mise à jour... Donc dans ce cas, l'attente est plus facile ( par contre dans le cas d'un switcher, faut être patient  Moi j'avais patienté avec un ibook d'occaz  )

Et pour ce qui est de la mise à jour, encore 3 semaines a attendre et nous serons fixés ( soit parce qu'il y aura des rumeurs insistantes, ou parce qu'il aura été mis à jour... Bhé vi  )


----------



## pek (19 Octobre 2007)

Je le sens bien mardi prochain, je crois avoir lu dans une news qu'apple avait convoqué la presse pour ses résultats... 

Quoi de mieux? Présentation de Léopard (quoique déjà présenté maintes et maintes fois), upgrade des processeurs et de la carte vidéo du macbook (santa rosa pleaaaaaase ) et pour la cerise sur le gateau nouveaux macpro.


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



pek a dit:


> Je le sens bien mardi prochain, je crois avoir lu dans une news qu'apple avait convoqué la presse pour ses résultats...


Comme chaque trimestre, Apple annonce ses résultats financiers. Ca n'a jamais été une occasion pour lancer ou mettre à jour des produits.

En plus, c'est Lundi prochain et pas Mardi.

@+
iota


----------



## pek (19 Octobre 2007)

Autant pour moi 

..........
..........


Mais je le sens bien mardi quand meme


----------



## tarabeich (19 Octobre 2007)

Les macbooks sont à la une de la page de présentation de Leopard alors que l'iMac vient de sortir et présenter le nouvel OS avec le dernier hardware sorti c'est logique alors deux hypothèses:

     - Apple doit écouler ses stocks pour faire de la place aux nouveaux
     - Elle le met en avant juste parcequ'il est beau.

Qu'est-ce-que vous en pensez ?


----------



## greggorynque (19 Octobre 2007)

Qu'il est beau


----------



## Chris.. (19 Octobre 2007)

Moi aussi je dirai beau


----------



## jacklucont (19 Octobre 2007)

Je suis tombé sur ca tout à l'heure...fake? avez vous déjà vu?


----------



## greggorynque (20 Octobre 2007)

Ecran trop fin sans isight ca pue le fake... Mais qui sait ?? et puis le clavier est vraiment petit la si c'est du 13'


----------



## zigouiman (20 Octobre 2007)

on voit bien que la base du portable avec son trackpad (touch ?) est d'une profondeur démesurée par rapport à la taille de l'écran même pas la peine d'essayer de le refermer !  

En plus vu la taille de l'écran par rapport au claver, on est sur un 17" donc un nouveau MacBook Pro !! Désolé le fake est un peu gros pour être portable.


----------



## Staby (20 Octobre 2007)

Ah, Enfin un MB en 24 pouces, depuis le temps que je l'attendais....


----------



## lubisk (20 Octobre 2007)

zigouiman a dit:


> on voit bien que la base du portable avec son trackpad (touch ?) est d'une profondeur démesurée par rapport à la taille de l'écran même pas la peine d'essayer de le refermer !
> 
> En plus vu la taille de l'écran par rapport au claver, on est sur un 17" donc un nouveau MacBook Pro !! Désolé le fake est un peu gros pour être portable.




+1, le faker ne maitrîse pas bien son logiciel graphique, enfin au niveau de la perspective en tout cas... :rateau:


----------



## divoli (20 Octobre 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Je suis tombé sur ca tout à l'heure...fake? avez vous déjà vu?



Jamais Apple n'oserait faire un portable aussi laid et aussi mal proportionné... :sleep:


----------



## maverick1984 (20 Octobre 2007)

berk:affraid:


----------



## maverick1984 (21 Octobre 2007)

l'appel store est fermé!!!  
ON sera peut-


----------



## maverick1984 (21 Octobre 2007)

L'appel store est ferm&#233;!!!  
Un nouveau macbook &#224; l'horizon???


----------



## denousse (21 Octobre 2007)

mais non ça doit etre pour ameliorer le site suite aux modifications.


----------



## maverick1984 (21 Octobre 2007)

denousse a dit:


> mais non ça doit etre pour ameliorer le site suite aux modifications.



Tans pis une prochaine fois p-e!!!


----------



## noche84 (21 Octobre 2007)

Bah de fait une mise &#224; jour des MB se profile &#224; l'horizon... Mais je ne suis pas sur que la refonte avec trackpad multitouch soit pour cette fois... Enfin pourquoi pas... Mais pas comme sur ce fake par contre 

NB : Je ne vois pas ce qui cloche avec ce trackpad et ce clavier renfonc&#233;s... J'aurais plutot tilt&#233; sur le fait qu'on pr&#233;voit toujours un bouton de souris alors que bon... multitouch + bouton pour cliquer c'est un peu b&#234;te quand m&#234;me 

( de plus, taille du CD trop grande et &#233;cran trop petit, impossible de refermer... sauf si l'&#233;cran ne prot&#232;ge que les 2/3 du portable bien sur  )


----------



## dmo95 (22 Octobre 2007)

C'est vrai qu'il est bien moche ce petit fake... En tout cas il ne vaut pas un MacBook


----------



## tarte en pion ! (22 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Bah de fait une mise à jour des MB se profile à l'horizon... Mais je ne suis pas sur que la refonte avec trackpad multitouch soit pour cette fois... Enfin pourquoi pas... Mais pas comme sur ce fake par contre
> 
> NB : Je ne vois pas ce qui cloche avec ce trackpad et ce clavier renfoncés... J'aurais plutot tilté sur le fait qu'on prévoit toujours un bouton de souris alors que bon... multitouch + bouton pour cliquer c'est un peu bête quand même
> 
> ( de plus, taille du CD trop grande et écran trop petit, impossible de refermer... sauf si l'écran ne protège que les 2/3 du portable bien sur  )



En fait ça doit être une tactique pour utiliser le trackpad avec un écran externe en fermant le MB. La Mighty Mouse va disparaître je vous dis!  

Mais ce ne sont plus des rumeurs, nous nous écartons...


----------



## lubisk (22 Octobre 2007)

Je trouve cela vraiment étrange la façon dont les rumeurs sortent d'un coup, et ensuite plus aucun bruit... 
Surtout ne pas y voir une manipulation d'Apple pour alimenter le buzz...


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2007)

Mouais ... Faudrait pas non plus trop embrayer sur le c&#244;t&#233; X-Files/homme &#224; la cigarette non plus.


----------



## chounim (22 Octobre 2007)

N'empeche, que c'est pas si idiot...
Et si la nouveaut&#233; &#233;tait:

Un mac, portable, sans &#233;cran. juste une unit&#233; centrale, qu'on peut super facilement transporter, et pouvoir comme ca travailler partout ou on trouve un &#233;cran, chez soit, au bureau, en d&#233;placement...bon, dans le train, c'est out...mais ca pourrait etre pratique tout d'm&#234;me...
mais bon...

EDIT: hum, ah ouais, mais non, e fait, j'viens de r&#233;inventer le mac mini la... c'pas si terrible ^^


----------



## flor (22 Octobre 2007)

apple,sony,nec ou autre dans un futur trés proche les portable ressembleront à ca :love:


----------



## blafoot (22 Octobre 2007)

très joli .... enfin .. peut etre un peu trop " PC " 

Mais j'aime le concept 

Après les gouts et les couleurs hein ....


----------



## tarabeich (22 Octobre 2007)

C'est vrai que ça fait pas mac du tout...

A mon avis on s'écartera du modèle actuel à l'avenir puisque l'on va abandoner le clavier pour passer au multitouch !


----------



## lubisk (22 Octobre 2007)

Enfin tout ceci est à mon avis du long terme (2 à 3 ans), et certainement pas le prochain Macbook...


----------



## chounim (22 Octobre 2007)

tarabeich a dit:


> l'on va abandoner le clavier pour passer au multitouch !



Peut etre avec le meme principe que la nitendo DS, avec deux écran, et avec un (ou deux) multitouch. pour avoir un clavier, mais pas que quand on en a besoin d'avoir autre chose ailleurs...
On va combiner tablettes graphique / ecran
(wacom vient d'ailleurs de sortir un truc du genre)


----------



## kenell (22 Octobre 2007)

dac  avec chounim, un macbook avec deux trackpads, un pour chaque main, et l'&#233;limination du bouton simple. 
on pourrait voir sur l'&#233;cran en multitouch des petits ronds d'opacit&#233; moyenne pour haque contact avec le double-trackpad, et on pourrait se la jouer minority riport.... enfin un peu quoi 

par contre pour moi &#231;a sera toujours avec un clavier....


----------



## greggorynque (22 Octobre 2007)

RIEN ne remplacera le toucher du clavier....

Mais le clavier disparaitra quand la reconnaissance vocale s'ameliorera...

Un jour le clavier ne sera plus qu'une otion (donc pour depanner il pourrais &#234;tre virtuel) mais devant un ordi on enoncera ce que l'on veut taper (meme en murmurant avec un petit micro...)

Enfin moi j'y crois

 jem'imagine dire a mon mac : " www point macg&#233;n&#233;ration point com "


----------



## iota (22 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



greggorynque a dit:


> Un jour le clavier ne sera plus qu'une otion (donc pour depanner il pourrais &#234;tre virtuel) mais devant un ordi on enoncera ce que l'on veut taper (meme en murmurant avec un petit micro...)
> 
> Enfin moi j'y crois


&#199;a doit &#234;tre super de bosser dans un open-space o&#249; 50 personnes parlent &#224; leur ordinateur 



greggorynque a dit:


> jem'imagine dire a mon mac : " www point macg&#233;n&#233;ration point com "


J'en vois pas trop l'int&#233;ret, surtout que &#231;a me prendra moin de temps de taper l'adresse que de la dire 
Personnellement, j'y crois pas du tout &#224; la reconnaissance vocale en substitut du clavier.

@+
iota


----------



## greggorynque (22 Octobre 2007)

Ouaip tout bien pns&#233; peut etre pas pour tout, mais pour pas mal de choses j'y crois...


----------



## lubisk (22 Octobre 2007)

Je pense que des claviers tactiles pourront très avantagement remplacer des claviers standards.

J'ai ça sur mon Palm, le problème c'est la taille réduite du clavier qui impose l'utilisation du stylet (et donc c'est pas rapide). 

Mais avec un clavier sur un ecran multi-touch je pense que cela devrait même être plus rapide qu'avec un clavier standard (nous perdons pas mal d'energie à enfoncer la touche...).


----------



## iota (22 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Mais avec un clavier sur un ecran multi-touch je pense que cela devrait même être plus rapide qu'avec un clavier standard (nous perdons pas mal d'energie à enfoncer la touche...).


Le problème du tactile c'est que tu n'as plus de relief.
Pas évident de localiser les touches quand tu tapes à l'aveugle (sans regarder le clavier ).

@+
iota


----------



## lubisk (22 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Le problème du tactile c'est que tu n'as plus de relief.
> Pas évident de localiser les touches quand tu tapes à l'aveugle (sans regarder le clavier ).
> 
> @+
> iota



Oui c'est une bonne remarque ça. Cela pousserait à regarder le vrai-faux clavier un peu plus, et du coup d'être un peu plus lent...


----------



## zigouiman (22 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Je pense que des claviers tactiles pourront très avantagement remplacer des claviers standards.



je suis pas sûr en fait D'accord avec Iota, si tu analyses bien les caractéristiques d'un clavier, un des gros avantages est que tu peux taper sur les touches sans les regarder. Je sais c'est évident, mais si tu enlève le relief des touches et la réaction mécanique sous les doigts tu es obligé de regarder où tu appuies, et c'est pas du tout le même rythme !  

C'est un peu comme pour les pianos électroniques, dans les années 80 ils se sont acharnés à faire des touches lestées, alors que le système des marteaux purement mécanique sera toujours la référence en matière d'expressivité sous les doigts. Impossible aujourd'hui d'envisager un bon clavier "pro" sans ce dispositif. Difficile de réinventer la roue.

Bref, c'est pas demain qu'on l'aura ce clavier Touch sur les MacBook, sauf si une partie mécanique est ajoutée ou quelque chose de tactile sous les doigts. 

En 2005, Apple avait déposé un brevet concernant un Mode-based graphical user interfaces for touch sensitive input devices. C'est pas nouveau.

Mais avant, il y aura d'abord la souris Multitouch. Ce qu'il manque, c'est un IpodTouch à capteur de pression, c'est justement le brevet qu'Apple a déposé le 30 mars 2006 :







*Edit : *Dans ce même domaine, un des tous derniers brevets déposés par Apple est celui du Pressure Sensitive Touch Screen Patent (9 mai 2006) et toujours à propos du Touchpad for Macbook et pour ceux qui ont le courage un long article en anglais qui explique le patent for wide touchpad for notebooks déposé en 2004 (et toujours d'actualité)

De quoi alimenter les rumeurs les plus folles, non ?  :rateau:


----------



## Alfoo (22 Octobre 2007)

Pour moi le prochain MacBook se rapprochera niveau design du iPhone et des derniers iMac, c'est clair.
En ce qui concerne l'ergonomie il evoluera niveau puissance, santa rosa, ecran LED, capacit&#233; HD.
Je pense que ce sera la prochaine etape.
Le multitouch sera sans doute l'etape d'apr&#232;s, mais comment l'integrer dans un laptop ?


----------



## xao85 (22 Octobre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> Pour moi le prochain MacBook se rapprochera niveau design du iPhone et des derniers iMac, c'est clair.
> En ce qui concerne l'ergonomie il evoluera niveau puissance, santa rosa, ecran LED, capacité HD.
> Je pense que ce sera la prochaine etape.
> Le multitouch sera sans doute l'etape d'après, mais comment l'integrer dans un laptop ?



Désolé de dire ça mais tout ordi mac aujourd'hui est HD!


----------



## chounim (22 Octobre 2007)

HD = hard drive ( disque dur ) 

si toute ses modifications sont apport&#233;es, le macbookpro et juste plus grand...il devront revoir leurs prix...

cette MAJ risque d'etre pleine de retournement...les gammes se remanient-elles?


----------



## noche84 (22 Octobre 2007)

Comme déjà dit plus haut, une refonte de gamme serait bien venue... Mais entre l'idéal et l'appat du gain...

( Au sinon pour les PC portables de la page précédente avec écran transparent... C'est bien mais déjà quand j'ai une lampe braquée derrière l'écran de ibook j'ai le contour de la pomme semi transparente du couvercle qui laisse passer la lumière => Un écran du type des fakes avec le soleil qui donne dessus sera assez catastrophique...

Oh, je fais confiance à Apple de toute façon ;-)


----------



## Alfoo (23 Octobre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Désolé de dire ça mais tout ordi mac aujourd'hui est HD!


 
HD = Hard Drive   ou aurais je du dire HDD :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Octobre 2007)

maintenant que j'ai mon iPhone, je les attend d'arrache pieds ces nouveaux macbook.
j'espere juste qu'ils seront en alu, et sous santa rosa, apres multi touch et tout le tralala, je trouve que le marché est trop précoce encore .


----------



## yret (23 Octobre 2007)

Juste entre nous...où sont les rumeurs de "nouveaux MacBooks" dans les derniers posts ??   ...Merci d'y penser !


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

yret a dit:


> Juste entre nous...où sont les rumeurs de "nouveaux MacBooks" dans les derniers posts ??   ...Merci d'y penser !



qu'est ce que tu veux, gringoo avais besoin de venir nous dire qu'il a un iphone.....


----------



## lubisk (24 Octobre 2007)

Au vu des pr&#233;visions de chiffre d'affaires d'Apple pour cette fin d'ann&#233;e (9,2 Md$), il devrait y avoir un produit tr&#232;s attirant dans les cartons.... Le nouveau MB devrait &#234;tre plut&#244;t pas mal vu l'augmentation du CA pr&#233;vue....
Et &#224; mon avis il devrait &#234;tre disponible bient&#244;t, car pour faire un tel CA il doit falloir des ventes soutenues pendant novembre et d&#233;cembre !


----------



## greggorynque (24 Octobre 2007)

LA je pense surtout a leopard, la version boite devrais leur ramener une belle petite manne (surtout en taxant les etudiant)

Pas sur du tout qu'il ait deja prevu une hausse de chiffre d'affaire pour un produit pas encore sorti


----------



## lubisk (24 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> LA je pense surtout a leopard, la version boite devrais leur ramener une belle petite manne (surtout en taxant les etudiant)
> 
> Pas sur du tout qu'il ait deja prevu une hausse de chiffre d'affaire pour un produit pas encore sorti




Non je crois que les prévisions de vente de Leopard sont de quelques centaintes de M$, loin des 2Md$ d'augmentation de CA annoncée...


----------



## patogaz1 (24 Octobre 2007)

bon il arrive ce nouveau macbook j'ai hate de dépenser mes sous moi :love:


----------



## TizeN (24 Octobre 2007)

Mouarf, &#231;a fait d&#233;j&#224; une bonne semaine que je lis ce topic, et &#231;a me donne l'eau &#224; la bouche!
Moi qui me renseigne depuis d&#233;j&#224; quelque temps pour l'achat de mon premier macbook, j'ai h&#226;te de voir cette fameuse m&#224;j du MB! J'en r&#234;ve d&#233;j&#224; .

En plus Leopard &#224; une de ces allures de r&#234;ve lui aussi, j'ai regard&#233; quelque vid&#233;os &#231;a donne envie! Avec un petit dual-boot Leopard/Gentoo, manque plus que mes esp&#233;rances se r&#233;alisent ^^ :
- plateforme Santa Rosa avec augmentation de fr&#233;quence, avec la carte IGP qui va bien,
- l'&#233;cran LED (*bave*),
- le bo&#238;tier alu,
- et le fameux, nouveau trackpad,

(j'ai rien oubli&#233; sur ma liste au p&#232;re nowel?)

Bah quoi c'est beau de r&#234;ver!  (et l'espoir fait vivre! )


----------



## divoli (24 Octobre 2007)

J'espère que vous réalisez bien que c'est une rumeur (et on est dans le forum dédié, d'ailleurs).

Parce que ce nouveau MB, nul ne sait quand il arrivera ni à quoi il ressemblera.

Ce n'est pas que je veuille casser l'ambiance, mais bon...


----------



## greggorynque (24 Octobre 2007)

Mouaip je plussois divoli, surtout que finalement plus on se rapproche de fin octobre moins on en entend parler...


----------



## lubisk (24 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mouaip je plussois divoli, surtout que finalement plus on se rapproche de fin octobre moins on en entend parler...



Oui c'est pas faux.... Espérons que c'est parce qu'Apple sait bien tenir le secret


----------



## TizeN (24 Octobre 2007)

Oui, oui je suis bien au courant, avec toutes les rumeurs que j'ai pu lire un peu partout sur le net .

Non, mais ce que je disais n'&#233;tait que le fruit de mes r&#234;ves les plus fous, hein. Apr&#232;s de toutes fa&#231;on moi je peux attendre jusqu'&#224; cet &#233;t&#233; si il faut, donc c'est pas un probl&#232;me pour moi si rien de tout &#231;a ne se fait &#224; cette m&#224;j, je pourrai attendre la prochaine .


----------



## lianis (24 Octobre 2007)

TizeN a dit:


> Bah quoi c'est beau de rêver!  (et l'espoir fait vivre! )



Oui c'est beau de rêver... par contre l'espoir ne fait pas vivre... seul le travail fait vivre...


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> qu'est ce que tu veux, gringoo avais besoin de venir nous dire qu'il a un iphone.....



[mode hors sujet]
C'est vrai que tu fais bien avancer le schmilblick 

[/HS OFF]


----------



## nicolasf (24 Octobre 2007)

Il n'y a rien eu de nouveau, au sujet d'un éventuelle mise à jour, depuis celle de ThinkSecret ? 

Pour mémoire, elle était sortie quand, exactement, la mise à jour de novembre 2006 ? Histoire de savoir si ça serait plutôt au début ou à la fin du mois...

Merci !


----------



## divoli (24 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> ...Apple sait bien tenir le secret



Non, pas tellement, il y a trop d'intervenants.

Quand un nouveau produit va sortir, les rumeurs le concernant sont relayées par de nombreux sites et de manière insistante, quelques jours ou plutôt quelques semaines avant.

Là, rien, que dalle.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une révision du MB avant 2008...


----------



## kenell (24 Octobre 2007)

Tout &#224; fait d'accord avec divoli, les sites de rumeurs n'avancent rien sur un nouveau macbook, et &#231;a n'annonce rien de bon pour ceux qui l'attendent. En temps normal, c'est m&#234;me jusqu'&#224; plusieurs mois &#224; l'avance que les sites de rumeurs commencent &#224; entendre et diffuser des t&#233;moignages concernant les projets de la pomme. Et pour le moment c'est le silence... Ou alors c'est la pomme qui annonce elle-m&#234;me...

Pourtant le dev de Leopard est fini, les centres de R&D devraient &#234;tre moins solicit&#233;s qu'il y a quelques mois, et de nouveaux projets devraient se pr&#233;ciser...
Wait & see...

Qu'est-ce qui va pouvoir remplir la Macworld...


----------



## greggorynque (24 Octobre 2007)

Surtout que la MAJ de l'&#233;t&#233; aurais &#233;t&#233; completement inutile.....

Non sincerement je crois que rien ne viendra avant 2008 


Wait & See


----------



## sirromano1er (24 Octobre 2007)

allez... juste histoire de vous contredire:
http://thinksecret.com/news/0710macbookrev.html


----------



## greggorynque (24 Octobre 2007)

Oui enfin bon ca date du 9 ca ......


----------



## kenell (24 Octobre 2007)

Si je puis me permettre, cette rumeur, n'importe qui qui &#224; un peu d'observation peut l'avancer. Et il n'y a que la date qui donne une v&#233;ritable news. Personellement, cette rumeur-ci c'est pour avoir de quoi parler sans trop se mouiller....

Mais c'est toujours &#231;a de pris...


----------



## divoli (24 Octobre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> allez... juste histoire de vous contredire:
> http://thinksecret.com/news/0710macbookrev.html



Elle est ancienne et isolée.

Tu n'as pas idée du nombre important de rumeurs qui ont fait état de la sortie d'un MacBookPro 12" depuis plus d'un an et demi. On pourrait facilement en écrire un livre. Et pourtant ce modèle n'existe toujours pas.

Les rumeurs, c'est un peu ça. Pour 100 qui apparaissent, il n'y en a que 3 qui se concrétisent (pour donner un ordre d'idée).
Et c'est sur ces 3 que les sites de rumeurs obtiennent leur "crédibilité". Par contre, leur 97 âneries, on les oublie vite.

Par expérience, et comme je l'ai dit, c'est quand des rumeurs sont reléguées par de nombreux sites en même temps et de manière insistante, que l'on peut commencer à les prendre au sérieux.

Pour le moment, il n'y a rien de tel concernant le MacBook.


----------



## Jmtafam (24 Octobre 2007)

D'un autre côté, le fait de faire durer l'offre promotionnelle sur les macbook+ipod nano jusqu'au 31 octobre signale la fin d'un cycle.
Pour moi, il y aura une mise à jour au plus tard début Novembre (peut-être mineure certe) sans quoi apple fait face a une baisse de vente inéductable (plus la demande de rentrée scolaire, plus d'offre promotionnelle...)
La coque actuelle est vraiment désuette à mon sens, c'est presque la même depuis l'ibook G4 et tout le reste de la gamme est en alu...bref, c'est vraiment curieux que le dernier produit relooké soit le macbook, un des produits phares d'apple.
Quoiqu'il en soit, j'attendrai la sortie de ce macbook  Mon PC portable a 1 an et il peut très bien tenir 6 mois de plus s'il le faut 

Pour les 9M$ de CA, ça peut pour moi également être expliqué par la sortie des ipod touch et iphone.


----------



## OlivierMB (24 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,
Je ne voudrais pas remettre de l'huile sur le feu mais le site Mac4ever affiche un "feu orange" concernant l'achat actuel du MacBook : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/
Moi qui attendait depuis 2 mois la sortie de Léopard avant de me lancer...........
Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire !​ 
Acheter et me faire plaisir maintenant ???​ 
Merci,
Olivier​


----------



## kenell (24 Octobre 2007)

bahf... feu orange... c'est partout la m&#234;me chose... (mac rumor buyer's guide)...

Donc ach&#232;tes si t'en a besoin, mais attends novembre si tu peux


----------



## lubisk (24 Octobre 2007)

OlivierMB a dit:


> Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire !​
> Merci,
> Olivier​



Oui, pareil pour moi. J'ai besoin d'un portable et j'attendais Leopard pour faire le pas. 
J'ai pensé prendre un MBP principalement pour SantaRosa, mais sachant que le nouveau MB devrait intégré SantaRosa...
Finalement j'ai décidé d'attendre début novembre pour y voir un peu plus clair !

A mon avis le MB va juste intégrer le SantaRosa et quelques MHz et Go de plus, en novembre. Juste de quoi booster les ventes de noel en étant très compétitif par rapport aux PC au niveau du prix. 

Wait and see...


----------



## mistertitan (24 Octobre 2007)

Moi, je conseille &#224; tous d'attendre novembre, car thinksecret est qd m&#234;me un des sites qui se trompe le moins. Et j'ai entendu la m&#234;me chose justement d'une source humaine, le 4 octobre. donc moi, j'y crois fermement. Maintenant, ai-je raison de croire en ma source? c'est un autre probl&#232;me.


----------



## divoli (24 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> A mon avis le MB va juste intégrer le SantaRosa et quelques MHz et Go de plus, en novembre. Juste de quoi booster les ventes de noel en étant très compétitif par rapport aux PC au niveau du prix.
> 
> Wait and see...



Ben ça m'étonnerait. Avec quels processeurs ? Ceux du MBP ? Et les MBP, ils deviennent quoi, dans l'histoire ? 

Ca se fera certainement, mais plus tard.

Mais c'est vrai que le MB, dans sa forme actuel, ne va pas rester compétitif bien longtemps face aux PC portables. Il y aura certainement un renouvellement de l'ensemble de la gamme portable à moyen terme..


----------



## mistertitan (24 Octobre 2007)

c'est pas la 1ere fois que les MAJ des gammes seraient pas hyper logique. Mais bon, les macbook pro ont quand m&#234;me leur carte graphique pour eux. &#231;a change pas mal de chose quand m&#234;me. de plus, l'express card et la taille de l'&#233;cran est un vrai plus pour les pro. je pense pas que &#231;a les g&#232;ne plus que &#231;a.


----------



## greggorynque (24 Octobre 2007)

vous vous rendez compte que le blackbook a un C2D a 2,2 Ghz......

Dites moi a quoi sert plus sur une machine sans CG....

Honetement je fais des rendus 3D avec mon macbook 13' et je n'aurais meme pas besoin de monter a plus que mes 2Ghz...

Franchement la Ram oui, la CG oui, mais le processeur, actuellement c'est FRANCHEMENT pas la peine... Qui se sert de 2,4Ghz plus que de 2 ???

Mon macbook passe meme la moiti&#233;e de son temps a 1Ghz et je ne vois meme pas la diff&#233;rence...


----------



## mistertitan (24 Octobre 2007)

enti&#232;rement d'accord avec toi. Mais si &#233;tais a la place d'apple, je garderai une bonne carte graphique pour la gamme pro afin d'&#233;viter que les pro ach&#232;tent les machines grand public qui se vendent toutes seules. 

Conclusion, je continuerai a pousser mes processeurs (argument de vente important aupr&#232;s de l'utilisateur lambda) et je laisserai les vrais outils pro aux pro. afin d'avoir les deux gammes qui se distinguent bien.


----------



## divoli (24 Octobre 2007)

Oui et non. Mettre des processeurs aussi puissant sur les MB que sur les MBP, psychologiquement ça ne passera pas. Et donc commercialement non plus...


----------



## noche84 (25 Octobre 2007)

Pour la 4eme fois ( et ça commence à devenir pénible ) pour ceux qui demandent si, selon les statistiques, ça serait plutot début ou fin, revoici mon panel de dates :
16 Mai 2006
8 Novembre 2006
15 Mai 2007
=> Selon les dates : début Novembre 2007

Pour ce qui est de l'empiètement sur les MBP on en a déjà parlé aussi vu qu'il manque un macbook pro 13" et que le macbook pourrait très bien servir de complément à son grand frère qui ne propose pas encore ce type d'écran...

Rumeurs c'est bien mais il ne faudrait pas tout le temps ressasser la même chose... Et, de fait, ça manque d'éléments nouveaux ( et aussi, lorsqu'on a plusieurs rumeurs qui se recoupent, des fois c'est simplement un site qui recopie sur un autre... )


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

Tu parles ! Ca fait presque 2 ans qu'il manque un MBP 12 ou 13". 

Alors effectivement, on ressasse... :rateau:

Quand aux statistiques, hein ! 


Pour ce qui est des rumeurs qui se copient les uns sur les autres, c'est commun. Mais quand les rumeurs arrivent à une échelle mondiale et d'une manière insistante, c'est différent.

Le secret chez Apple est difficile à tenir, il y a toujours des fuites.

Wait and see, comme on dit...


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2007)

et orquoi il FAUDRAIS un macbookpro 13'??? une carte graphique digne de cd nom est  plus utile sur un 15' que sur un 13' que je sache.....

Le MBP13 est pourmoi un pure reve de Fan que appe ne fera jamais...


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> et orquoi il FAUDRAIS un macbookpro 13'??? une carte graphique digne de cd nom est  plus utile sur un 15' que sur un 13' que je sache.....
> 
> Le MBP13 est pourmoi un pure reve de Fan que appe ne fera jamais...



Ben on sent bien que tu ne fais pas parti des nombreux fan (comme moi) du powerbook 12", qui n'a jamais eu de réel successeur. Nous sommes nombreux à le regretter.

Ce petit powerbook (que perso j'ai toujours) rassemble les différentes caractéristiques des autres powerbook (avec un CG nVidia) tout en ayant une réelle "portabilité"...

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord, Apple ne fera certainement jamais ce MBP 13" (j'ai fini par y renoncer en achetant un MBP 15").

Je crois plus à terme en l'avènement d'un ultra-portable, en marge de la gamme portable actuelle.


----------



## lubisk (25 Octobre 2007)

Sortir un MB 13" SantaRosa + LED permettra en effet de combler le trou de la gamme. Le MBP est bien mais un peu trop grand à mon goût. 

Et au niveau de la carte graphique, celle du chipset SantaRosa est déjà bien meilleure que l'actuelle du MB... Et le réel différentiateur entre MB et MBP restera le fait d'avoir une véritable carte graphique. Perso je trouve ça crédible.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Octobre 2007)

MOI j'attends un MBP >13" pour avoir les ports du MBP et gérer les écran externes 30" si possible. Il me faut un ultra-portable pour avoir toujours avec moi, dans le train, aux cours, dans la voiture etc, j'en passe. Mais le manque de ports firewire 800 et/ou de expresscard34 me gène sur le MB.
J'attends donc un portable "pro" avec plus d'autonomie avec les caractéristiques du MBP, sans la carte graphique. Je ne joue pas, et le seul intérêt que je vois à une autre carte graphique c'est de gérer les très grands écrans.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2007)

Heuuu en passant le MBP est le 15' le plus leger et le moins encombrant que je connaisse il est a peine plus gros que le 13' ferm&#233;...

Je crois que persone n'a remarqu&#233; cela, mais le 15' a des marges minuscukles autour de l'&#233;cran la ou le MB a 1,5 Cm........

Quand au 12' j'avais un colloc qui en avait un, c'etais bien mais je trouvais ca vraiment trop rikiki


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2007)

Mais le MB* est* un portable pro sans CG

Gros proc, jusqu'a 3Go de Ram, et c'est son GMA qui l'empeche de gerer les 30'


----------



## lubisk (25 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Heuuu en passant le MBP est le 15' le plus leger et le moins encombrant que je connaisse il est a peine plus gros que le 13' fermé...
> 
> Je crois que persone n'a remarqué cela, mais le 15' a des marges minuscukles autour de l'écran la ou le MB a 1,5 Cm........



Tout de même 3.2cm de plus en largeur et 1.6cm en profondeur...


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2007)

Oui mais c'est peu comme diff&#233;rence....


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Heuuu en passant le MBP est le 15' le plus leger et le moins encombrant que je connaisse il est a peine plus gros que le 13' fermé...
> 
> Je crois que persone n'a remarqué cela, mais le 15' a des marges minuscukles autour de l'écran la ou le MB a 1,5 Cm........



C'est clair qu'il est léger et surtout fin; c'est dingue que l'on peut mettre autant de trucs dans un portable aussi fin. A coté de lui, de nombreux PC paraissent des gros pavés.

Mais 15", en tant que portable, ce n'est pas très pratique dans la vie de tous les jours...


----------



## lubisk (25 Octobre 2007)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> MOI j'attends un MBP >13" pour avoir les ports du MBP ?...et expresscard34 ...




[hors sujet]
Quel type de periphérique fonctionne sur expresscard34 ?
[fin hors sujet]


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> [hors sujet]
> Quel type de periph&#233;rique fonctionne sur expresscard34 ?
> [fin hors sujet]




Par exemple, tu peux augmenter le nombre de ports USB, firewire (ou ajouter un port e-Sata), sans &#234;tre oblig&#233; de passer par un Hub. Donc avec cette solution tu peux augmenter le nombre de p&#233;riph&#233;riques &#224; brancher...


----------



## sirromano1er (25 Octobre 2007)

je vais pousser la mauvaise fois et la rhétorique un peu plus loin (c'est de rigueur sur une section consacrée aux rumeurs): 

je pense que l'on n'entend pas trop parler de la mise à jour du macbook ces derniers temps car toute l'attention est portée sur la sortie du félin...


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2007)

Oui car un vrai nouveau macbook est bien plus important pour apple que leopard je pense....


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais le MB* est* un portable pro sans CG
> 
> Gros proc, jusqu'a 3Go de Ram, et c'est son GMA qui l'empeche de gerer les 30'


Non, il lui manque le firewire 800 pour être pro, et dans l'audio professionnel c'est important. Sans parler de la vidéo mais là la carte graphique dédiée est indispensable



divoli a dit:


> C'est clair qu'il est léger et surtout fin; c'est dingue que l'on peut mettre autant de trucs dans un portable aussi fin. A coté de lui, de nombreux PC paraissent des gros pavés.
> 
> Mais 15", en tant que portable, ce n'est pas très pratique dans la vie de tous les jours...


+1 : C'est clair qu'il est plus petit que bien des PC, mais 15" c'est grand dans beaucoup de situations...




lubisk a dit:


> [hors sujet]
> Quel type de periphérique fonctionne sur expresscard34 ?
> [fin hors sujet]


Dans mon cas c'est surtout la possibilité d'ajouter des ports comme le firewire qui sont présents en nombre restreint, ou encore le e-sata, le wireless-usb quand on aura enfin une carte compatible etc...


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2007)

Salut.



tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Non, il lui manque le firewire 800 pour être pro, et dans l'audio professionnel c'est important. Sans parler de la vidéo mais là la carte graphique dédiée est indispensable


Le terme "ordinateur pro" revient souvent et pourtant ça ne veut rien dire...
J'ai un portable professionnel et je n'ai pas besoin d'une carte graphique dédiée ou du firewire 800...

Donc faut arrêter avec les phrases "un portable pro doit avoir ceci ou cela"...
A activité professionnelle différente, besoins différents et donc machine différente.
Il n'existe pas une configuration universelle qui comblera tout le monde.

Pour conclure, un macbook peut très bien convenir pour un usage professionnel précis.

@+
iota


----------



## divoli (25 Octobre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Le terme "ordinateur pro" revient souvent et pourtant ça ne veut rien dire...
> J'ai un portable professionnel et je n'ai pas besoin d'une carte graphique dédiée ou du firewire 800...
> ...



Oui et non. Par "portable pro", on entend généralement un portable qui soit le plus complet, le plus polyvalent, voire le plus puissant possible.

C'est loin d'être le cas du MB, à certains égards trop limité. Même si effectivement certaines activités pro peuvent parfaitement se réaliser sur ce petit portable...


----------



## lubisk (25 Octobre 2007)

Dans mon cas c'est pour un usage pro, mais cela se limite à du slideware... 
Alors pas vraiment besoin d'un truc trop puissant, il me faut juste un truc solide, stable et pas trop gros pour voyager en train ou avion.


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui et non. Par "portable pro", on entend g&#233;n&#233;ralement un portable qui soit le plus complet, le plus polyvalent, voire le plus puissant possible.


On s'&#233;carte du sujet, mais je vais juste rebondir sur ta remarque 

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta d&#233;finition. Un "portable pro" ne se caract&#233;rise pas par sa puissance. Ce qui va radicalement diff&#233;rencier un "portable pro" d'un "portable particulier" c'est l'ensemble des services &#224; valeur ajout&#233;e propos&#233;s dans l'offre professionnelle, tel que l'assistance sur site en moins de 24H, garantie 3ans, etc...

Bon, fin de la digr&#233;ssion (on peut passer en MP si il faut) 

@+
iota


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui et non. Par "portable pro", on entend généralement un portable qui soit le plus complet, le plus polyvalent, voire le plus puissant possible.
> 
> C'est loin d'être le cas du MB, à certains égards trop limité. Même si effectivement certaines activités pro peuvent parfaitement se réaliser sur ce petit portable...



+1 quand je dis "pro", je pense à l'optique *pro (macbookpro en l'occurence) qui est complet, point de vue connectique etc. Apple limite volontairement le MB pour des raisons qui relèvent de marketing et avec lesquelles j'adhère complètement ceci dit.


Retournons sur les rumeurs, ce forum n'est pas prévu pour parler de ça ici !


----------



## ermanzoe (25 Octobre 2007)

Hello,

Je viens d'éplucher un peu les forums de chez macrumors... le thread macbook est gros de 25 pages.:sleep: 
Ils sont tous fan du 6 novembre, et étoffent  leurs calculs à grand refort de thanksgiving et tout ça. Courage mauvaises troupes... plus que 16 jours!!!!

http://www.mactactic.com/ juste pour le fun...


----------



## lubisk (25 Octobre 2007)

ermanzoe a dit:


> Ils sont tous fan du 6 novembre, et étoffent  leurs calculs à grand refort de thanksgiving et tout ça. Courage mauvaises troupes... plus que 16 jours!!!!
> 
> http://www.mactactic.com/ juste pour le fun...



Sur ce site, le MB est prévu statistiquement dans 2 semaines et 1 jour, soit le vendredi 09 novembre.... TROP FORT !


----------



## nicolasf (25 Octobre 2007)

Il y a un élément qui me fait penser que le MB pourrait être révisé rapidement : le clavier. En effet, les nouveaux claviers présentent une disposition différente, et si cette disposition est celle qui sera dorénavant la disposition des macs, il faut bien que la gamme s'adapte. 

Ce serait au moins une raison pour une mise à jour... Après, évidemment, rien n'oblige à ce qu'elle soit rapide.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Octobre 2007)

Mais le macbook possede deja un clavier quasi identique a celui du nouveau clavier, c'est les macbookpro qui ont un clavier different....

Franchement ce que vous arrivez a trouvez comme justification au changement.....


----------



## nicolasf (25 Octobre 2007)

Les MacBook n'ont pas suivi la nouvelle organisation des claviers Apple en aluminium, ceux qui accompagnent les iMac, si ? 

Je ne parle pas de la forme du clavier, mais de l'organisation des touches : il y a pas mal de changement avec les nouveaux claviers, notamment dans les Fx. Cela me semblerait logique que les portables suivent ce schéma...


----------



## greggorynque (26 Octobre 2007)

Ou pas il y a moins de touches sur un clavier de portable et il n'y a RIEN a y changer......

Sincerement pas besoin de toucher aux claviers de macbooks de plus je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de difference d'organisation des touches avec le nouverau clavier d'imac....


----------



## mistertitan (26 Octobre 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Après, évidemment, rien n'oblige à ce qu'elle soit rapide.


comem tu dis, rien ne les oblige: il n'y a qu'à voir les MBP qui ont le design des powerbook alors que les macbook ont évolué depuis plus d'un an


----------



## lubisk (26 Octobre 2007)

Tiens, drole de coincidence, nous parlions d'un clavier tactile hier non ? (edit: d&#233;sol&#233;, c'&#233;tait pas hier, mais le 22/10, le temps passe top vite...)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-10-26/#15200


----------



## greggorynque (26 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Tiens, drole de coincidence, nous parlions d'un clavier tactile hier non ? (edit: désolé, c'était pas hier, mais le 22/10, le temps passe top vite...)
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-10-26/#15200



oui enfin c'est de la pure speculation a partir d'un simple brevet multipoint...

Sincerement comment veux tu taper a l'aveugle sur un clavier ou tu ne sent pas les touches ???


----------



## lubisk (26 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui enfin c'est de la pure speculation a partir d'un simple brevet multipoint...
> 
> Sincerement comment veux tu taper a l'aveugle sur un clavier ou tu ne sent pas les touches ???




Je sais pas, mais je compte sur Apple pour nous trouver une super idée !


----------



## noche84 (26 Octobre 2007)

Oh c'est souvent une remarque qui revient "le tactile ne remplace pas les touches" et je suis d'accord avec cet argument d'ailleurs... Mais... Un trackpad multitouch sous le clavier pourquoi pas ( car les gens ne sont pas prêt, à mon avis, à troquer un clavier contre un 2eme écran tactile... 

J'espère que nous verrons ça pour bientot ( mais je ne rêverais pas de ça pour cette révision-ci... Enfin qui sait... Mais ça m'étonnerait bcp  )


----------



## monvilain (27 Octobre 2007)

noche84 a dit:


> Ocar les gens ne sont pas prêt, à mon avis, à troquer un clavier contre un 2eme écran tactile...
> 
> J )



Les gens se sont plutot bien fait à la disparition des tours (iMac) alors pourquoi pas du clavier..surtout chez Apple ou la clientéle est plutot friante de ces trucs.


----------



## ermanzoe (27 Octobre 2007)

Je crois surtout qu'apple ne travaille que sur des &#233;volutions fluides, sans r&#233;volution justement. Cela n'aurait amha que peu de sens de proposer une interface de l'an 3000. les utilisateurs se familiariseront &#224; du conceptuel sur des jouets annexes... fabuleux iPhones... mais l'interface principale (le macbook ) doit rester "habituelle".

Je suis d'accord... les gens ne sont pas pr&#234;t... d'ailleurs moi non plus. Personnellement, je trouve l'actuelle trackpad tr&#232;s chouette, tr&#233;s ergonomique. je pr&#233;fererai un gadget plus utile (led, clavier r&#233;tro&#233;clair&#233;, surtout de la ram et du proc, ... et un clavier midi int&#233;gr&#233; )

Mon mbp est tout mort... rembours&#233; 100&#37;par Apple. Je compte me prendre un macbook black (PARCE QUE JE LE VAUX BIEN) en remplacement, mais l'&#233;cran semble tellement fade et bleu et sans interet... &#231;a serait donc normal, une petite update de cette pauvre dalle sans pr&#233;tention...


----------



## hairy_crevette (27 Octobre 2007)

je dis peut être une bêtise, mais il me semble avoir lu que Mr Jobs ne porte pas le "tactile" dans son coeur, loin de là. 
maintenant, un claviet tactile... moi je serais contre, ça me parait vraiment trop chaud pour la frappe! par contre, des évolutions du pad, avec des commandes à la Iphone (agrandissement, réduction, défilement...) ça serait intéressant, non?

vivement la mi novembre, on sera déjà plus fixé...


----------



## OuiOui (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 
En lisant le forum de macrumors je suis tomb&#233; sur une discussion des membres et l'un d'eux dit avoir trouv&#233; une preuve au sein de mac os X leopard de l' arriv&#233; des nouveaux macbook car dans leo il y aurait un "kext" nomm&#233; : AppleIntelGMAX3100.kext 
Il est donc fort probable qu'un nouveau macbook sorte avec le chipset GM965 d'ici quelques temps. Certains pensent au Mardi 6 novembre... pour profiter des f&#234;tes de thanksgiving  aux &#233;tats unis.
Voili voilou, encore un peut de patiente... 
Source :http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=376500
Ps : Si quelqu'un ayant install&#233; leopard pouvait confirmer la rumeur en trouvant ce "fichier"...
Ps2 : Si le prochain macbook ressemble &#224; &#231;a je l'ach&#232;te directe =) :
http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/6522/thenewmacbookadja0.jpg


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

concernant le fichier il est possible qu'il soi int&#233;gr&#233; pour un support futur , mais rien n'indique la proximit&#233; de la MAJ...

Pa cotre le fake du macbook est tout bonnement superbe, j'aime pas trop l'alu mais la je suis conquis...


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2007)

À quoi servent ces "kext" ?

En tout cas, cela montre qu'ils prévoient d'intégrer, un jour ou l'autre, cette carte graphique. De là à prévoir de nouveaux MacBook, il n'y a qu'un pas, en effet.

Je comptais en changer rapidement, je vais peut-être attendre une semaine de plus (est-on vraiment à une semaine près ?).


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

Ce n'est pas une carte graphique, c'est un autre chipset dont les performances sont memes plus faibles que le 950 (mais il gere plus de trucs)

Ensuite comme rien n'indique de date, quand tu a BESOIN d'un macbook achette le... franchement tu ne le regretteras pas car quand le prochain sortira il y aura deja des rumeurs sur le suivant.....

En fait quelle que soit sa revision, la serule chose qui pourrais ofrir au macbook un nouvel usage c'est une carte graphique et il est CERTAIN qu'on restera sur du intel (950 ou X3100)
Donc sachant que la prochaine revision n'ammennera probablement aucun changement d'usages et un ecart de perf faibles (oui si l'ecart est trop fort on depassera les modeles pro) tu n'a pas a h&#233;siter...

Quand au multitouch on en parle depuis 18 mois et je n'ai toujours pas vu de nouveaut&#233;s sur le sujet donc je ne l'atendrais pas pour de suite..


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2007)

Ce qui m'intéresserait, personnellement, c'est un passage à Santa Rosa. Pas tant pour les quelques centièmes de points gagnés en chiffres, mais pour la possibilité de mettre 4 go de RAM. Je ne pense pas que ces 4 go soient nécessaires aujourd'hui, mais quand je vois à quelle vitesse les besoins en RAM évoluent, je me dis que l'on se sentira vite à l'étroit avec 2 go de RAM.

Mais bon, je ne vais pas attendre 107 ans en effet. Je pensais commander cette semaine, s'il n'y a rien de plus concret, je me lancerai.


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

Tu peux deja en mettre trois dans le MB actuel (meme 4 mais seul 3 sont reconnus) et encore une fois (je radotte) jamais ta machine ne reclamera 4Go a moins de faire du totoshop a haut niveau.....

Et non osX 11 ne demandera surement pas 4Go de ram, car sinon ton proc tombera avant 

on est a 1Go recommand&#233;, on passera a 2 dans un ou 2 ans pas avant  et sache que pour de la bureautique, le macbook de ma soeur s'en sort tres bien avec 512, safari skype amsn itunes et word ouverts  (amule en prime)


----------



## OuiOui (28 Octobre 2007)

Si la mise a jour int&#232;gre le chipset GM965 cela veut dire a coup sur plateforme santa rosa pour le macbook (miam) et support de 4 Go  de ram (re-miam)  le gain de performance ne sera pas n&#233;gligeable. Enfin faut il encore qu' ils l' upgrade en santa rosa : p
Un autre truc qui serait sympa se serait un superdrive en standard parce que le lecteur combo commence vraiment &#224; &#234;tre obsol&#232;te pour le prix demander face a la concurrence pc. 

Edit : Grilled


----------



## lubisk (28 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> on est a 1Go recommandé, on passera a 2 dans un ou 2 ans pas avant



Les nouvelles fonctions Leopard vont pousser le besoin mémoire à la hausse à mon avis (spaces permettra de laisser pas mal d'applis ouvertes).
Je pense que le MB aura 2Go, autrement il ne sera même pas compétitif par rapport aux PC. Et si Apple veut gagner des parts de marché maintenant, il doit rester compétitif.


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

non je te parie ma chemise (jolie d'ailleurs) que le macbook ne passera pas a 2Go tout de suite en tout cas pas en entr&#233;e de gamme...

Les 2Go m&#234;me sur PC sont du marketing, moins de 10&#37; des acheteurs de laptops a 2Go auujourd'hui les utilisent vraiment m&#234;me sous Vista.... et les macbooks n'en ont pas plus besoin surtout que les applis utilisant a fond leopard n'arriveront que dans un ou 2 ans (le temps de laisser les gens migrer, tout les devs le disent)

Bref, moi plein de RAM je suis pour mais quand on en a besoin, et apple sait bien que moins vite ils montent la qutt&#233; de ram, plus ils se font de marge, et ca apple faire de la marge ils connaissent (quid du cout de l'iphone a 250 vendu 600)


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2007)

Moi, ce que j'en dis, c'est que 1 go n'est clairement plus assez. Avec mon iBook, j'ai un SWAP de 2 go en permanence, et vu le disque, c'est lent. Donc 2 go ne seront pas de trop.

Et tu t'avances bien rapidement, je trouve, en disant que je n'aurai jamais besoin de 4 go de RAM. Il fut un temps où on n'en avait que quelques mégas, de cette RAM, ça n'était pas si loin en arrière. Et plus ça va, plus les besoins augmentent rapidement. Donc à mon avis, pas besoin de faire Photoshop : il suffit d'avoir ouvert en même Safari, Pages et Numbers, avec iTunes en tâche de fond (situation qui m'arrive souvent), tous sont de gros consommateurs de RAM...


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

Tu plaisante du SWAP avec du numbers et du Page ????

A mon avis tu confond les ralentissements du finder sous macintel avec le SWAPserieusement....

je ne *peux pas* croire que tu swap avec 2Go de ram et seulement ces 4 minis applis ouvertes.....


----------



## lubisk (28 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> non je te parie ma chemise (jolie d'ailleurs) que le macbook ne passera pas a 2Go tout de suite en tout cas pas en entrée de gamme...




Ca tombe bien, j'ai besoin d'une chemise. Quelle taille la chemise ?


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

XL 

mais je ne compte pas les tableurs a 456 feuilles et des fichiers word de 500 Mo....

Mais nico linux, je veux bien une capture d'ecran de ton moniteur d'activit&#233;e qu'on voie ensemble si tu SWAP bien ce que je trouverai ettonnant...

DSL mon ton &#233;tais peremptoire, mais je parle un peu trop souvent comme ca il n'y avait rien d'agressif


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2007)

Actuellement, ni Pages ni Numbers sont ouverts, j'ai Safari, Mail, iTunes et iWeb d'ouverts. J'ai 1 go de SWAP et 13 Mo de RAM libre. Et encore, je prends garde à fermer régulièrement Safari qui consomme énormément de RAM, et iTunes a été fermé/ouvert il y a peu de temps. 

J'atteins très facilement les 1,5/2 go de Swap. Si vraiment tu ne me crois pas, je pourrai faire des copies d'écran, mais bon... 

Et je ne gère pas de fichiers si gros que ce que tu dis. Mes fichiers Pages doivent avoir une moyenne de 15 pages (c'est totalement pifométrique), les fichiers Numbers sont en général simples, comme des comptes personnels. 

PS : je ne suis pas sous Intel, mais sous PPC, avec un G4 à 1,33 ghz et 1 go de RAM. Je ne sais pas si la RAM et le SWAP sont mieux gérés sous Intel, en tout cas sur le MacPro de mon père, il n'y a jamais de Swap. Enfin, encore heureux vu la quantité de RAM qu'il y a dedans (de mémoire, 6 go). 
PS2 : cela ne me choque pas outre mesure, vu que je n'ai eu que cet iBook comme PPC. Il tourne plusieurs jours sans interruption, mais il tournerait bien plus si je n'étais pas obligé, tous les 3/4 jours d'opérer un reboot pour, justement, vider le swap (entre autres). 
PS3 : je suis en tout cas tout à fait conscient de l'utiliser au-delà de ses capacités. Mais c'est bien pour cela que je compte en changer...


----------



## noche84 (29 Octobre 2007)

Apple a souvent été relativement radin avec la RAM... Ils ont souvent misé sur une quantité minimale dans leurs machines afin que les gens en rajoutent ( et le prix de cette ram est assez conséquent )


----------



## lubisk (29 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> XL



Pil poil la taille !  :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Bon espérons qu'il y ait bien 2Go dans le nouveau MB maintenant...


----------



## Biskuit (29 Octobre 2007)

Yep, 2go se serait parfait!!
Et puis, on le saura peut-etre demain ^^ (voir la une de MacGé)


----------



## lubisk (29 Octobre 2007)

Demain cela me parait un peu optimiste...
Mais cela éviterait à Apple d'avoir à gérer trop de retour de MB ancienne version dans les 15 jours. En effet, pas mal de personnes attendaient Leopard pour acheter un MB, et si un nouveau MB sort dans 2 semaines ils vont vouloir retourner leur MB ancienne version pour avoir une nouvelle version !


----------



## sirromano1er (29 Octobre 2007)

moi le macbook demain, j'y crois à mort.


----------



## Alfoo (29 Octobre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> moi le macbook demain, j'y crois à mort.


 
+1
moi aussi, pourvu qu'il arrive avant l'anniversaire de ma femme   le 9 novembre ! :rateau:


----------



## Biskuit (29 Octobre 2007)

On est tous pressé qu'il sorte pour l'avoir le plus vite possible de toute façon!!


----------



## Maxmallium (29 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Demain cela me parait un peu optimiste...
> Mais cela éviterait à Apple d'avoir à gérer trop de retour de MB ancienne version dans les 15 jours. En effet, pas mal de personnes attendaient Leopard pour acheter un MB, et si un nouveau MB sort dans 2 semaines ils vont vouloir retourner leur MB ancienne version pour avoir une nouvelle version !



Ah bon, on peut rendre notre Macbook Ancienne version ?


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Vous pensez qu'il m'en offriront un pour mon anniversaire le premier nov ???


----------



## monvilain (29 Octobre 2007)

Et pour mon anniv le 3 Novembre et celui de ma compagne le 5 novembre..(j'ai mon petit neveu le 1 er nov, mais &#224; 4 ans, c'est un peu tot de lui mettre un epomme entre les mains!) 

Allez, un petit geste Steve, une serie "scorpion"...


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

On sera fx&#233; demain, mais pour la derni&#232;re MAJ du macbook, des infos avaient filtr&#233; largement avant...


----------



## Doug (29 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de commander... Je suis deg' !


----------



## lubisk (29 Octobre 2007)

Maxmallium a dit:


> Ah bon, on peut rendre notre Macbook Ancienne version ?


Comme tout achat par correspondance, il y a une période légale (7 jours au minimum, je ne sais pas sur l'Apple store) pdt laquelle il est possible de retourner l'appareil.


----------



## Staby (29 Octobre 2007)

Perso, je pense pas qu'Apple veille sortir des nouveaux modeles moins d'une semaine apres Léopard. Ils vont profiter de l'effet du nouvel Os qi va engendrer enormement de ventes et une fois que Le chat aura fait son effet, La! ils vont donner une nouvelle raison d'acheter un mac.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Comme tout achat par correspondance, il y a une période légale (7 jours au minimum, je ne sais pas sur l'Apple store) pdt laquelle il est possible de retourner l'appareil.



Délai de rétractation de 14 jours pour l'AS il me semble.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> Je viens de commander... Je suis deg' !



Ne t'inquiette pas je faisait de l'ironie, je suis sur a 300% que le macbook nouveau ne sortira pas de suite


----------



## lubisk (29 Octobre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> D&#233;lai de r&#233;tractation de 14 jours pour l'AS il me semble.



Donc ils ont int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; la jouer fine chez Apple. Soit sortir le MB maintenant soit attendre au moins 3 semaines...

[edit] Remarque cela ferait des heureux un refurb plein ...=


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Donc ils ont intérêt à la jouer fine chez Apple. Soit sortir le MB maintenant soit attendre au moins 3 semaines...
> 
> [edit] Remarque cela ferait des heureux un refurb plein ...=



+1
Avec Thanksgiving qui se rapproche, puis la noel, la sortie du MB ne peut qu'être très proche.
Tabler sur un MB de base avec le superdrive et du santa-rosa ainsi que le nouveau chispset graphique paraît le plus probable.

Le dernier fake est très moche.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

celui avec la bordure interne de l'&#233;cran en noir ??? Noo je l'adore, en plus l'isight devien invisible, franchement je trouve ca dement


----------



## lubisk (29 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> celui avec la bordure interne de l'écran en noir ??? Noo je l'adore, en plus l'isight devien invisible, franchement je trouve ca dement




+1


----------



## sirromano1er (29 Octobre 2007)

idem, j'adore l'hypothetique modele avec la bordure noir. Cela offre une impression de contraste en cas de visionage de film. Et c'est tellement classouille !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> celui avec la bordure interne de l'écran en noir ??? Noo je l'adore, en plus l'isight devien invisible, franchement je trouve ca dement



Photo du fake.

Bien que ce soit dans la lignée graphique du dernier iMac, ça manque cruellement d'homogénéité. Un écran au bordure noir et une base "plus ou moins" grise, ca dénote beaucoup trop.
Là comme ça, je trouve ça digne d'un laptop pc.
A voir en vrai. Ou pas.


----------



## Kukana (29 Octobre 2007)

je trouve l'idée bien de l'ecran a la sauce imac mais la réalisation moyenne

apple fera mieux ?
sans aucuns doutes


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

exactement c'est lid&#233;e que j'adore pas le fake qui est moyen et a un clavier trop blanc (et le trackpad aussi) un alu trop lisse et qui ne fait pas tr&#232;s r&#233;aliste (manque 2 ou 3 vis qu'on puisse y croire)


----------



## gigil (29 Octobre 2007)

Miam... quelque soit la date et les nouveaut&#233;s, il m'en faut un pour les cours , alors.. j'attend et d&#232;s que &#231;a apparait , je clique


----------



## dadoo113 (29 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> exactement c'est lidée que j'adore pas le fake qui est moyen et a un clavier trop blanc (et le trackpad aussi) un alu trop lisse et qui ne fait pas très réaliste (manque 2 ou 3 vis qu'on puisse y croire)



s'ils le sortent comme ça (alu avec le cadre de l'écran noir), un peu comme le fake, je l'achète immédiatement, surtout s'il a une nouvelle carte graphique (intel X3100), meilleure que la GMA et la possibilité de mettre 3 ou 4 go de RAM. le fake est proche de l'idée que je me fais du prochain macbook.


----------



## Bjeko (29 Octobre 2007)

Une question que je me pose : en cas de nouveaux macbooks l' &#233;cart qualitatif entre la gamme grand public et la pro devrait logiquement se r&#233;duire... &#231;a vous parait possible une baisse de prix des MBP ? ... ou pas ?


----------



## duracel (29 Octobre 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Une question que je me pose : en cas de nouveaux macbooks l' écart qualitatif entre la gamme grand public et la pro devrait logiquement se réduire... ça vous parait possible une baisse de prix des MBP ? ... ou pas ?


 
S'il y a une mise à jour avec coque alu pour le macbook, je penche pour une unification de la gamme des portables.​


----------



## super_bretzel (29 Octobre 2007)

Ca m'etonerai fortement qu'Apple sorte un nouveau Design des Macbook demain. A la limite une petite mise a jour des perfs (santa rosa ? ). 
Mais pour un nouveau design, Apple a l'habitude de convoquer la presse quelques jours avant pour un petit Special Event,non ?
Je pense qu'il va falloir attendre le Macworld de janvier.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Bjeko (29 Octobre 2007)

duracel a dit:


> S'il y a une mise à jour avec coque alu pour le macbook, je penche pour une unification de la gamme des portables.​



Je crois que c' est improbable mais ça ne me déplairait pas : je trouve les 2 gammes de portables actuelles positionnées de façon illogique : pourquoi seul un "pro" aurait-il besoin d' un écran plus grand... ou d' une carte graphique qui lui permet de... jouer :mouais: ? (ok pour la CG ça peut servir à faire de la 3d ou du montage vidéo sous final cut... et donc concerner moins de 10% des pros...)

ok pour le firewire800, la finition plus robuste, les 4G° potentiels de RAM... mais la taille de l' écran et la carte 3D : comprend pas


----------



## blafoot (29 Octobre 2007)

bon aller je rajoute mon eau au moulin 

Selon moi la prochaine mise a jour macbook sera mineure ...

et la prochaine révision majeure ( désign , etc... ) se fera en meme temps qu'apple annoncera l'unification de la gamme
MB + MBP = 1 

avec du 13" , 15" et 17"

son nom ? ( bon la je m'y risque et ca n'engage que moi ) 

" Touchbook "


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

dadoo113 a dit:


> s'ils le sortent comme ça (alu avec le cadre de l'écran noir), un peu comme le fake, je l'achète immédiatement, surtout s'il a une nouvelle carte graphique (intel X3100), meilleure que la GMA et la possibilité de mettre 3 ou 4 go de RAM. le fake est proche de l'idée que je me fais du prochain macbook.



Le X3100 n'est franhement pas meilleur que le GMA  Sincerement n'en attend pas des miracles c'est aussi un chipset, pas une carte dédiée...


----------



## Biskuit (29 Octobre 2007)

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-15769-nouveau-macbook-dans-une-semaine

J'aime pas la date proposée dans cette article, mais il indique une mise à jour mineure avec l'intel x3100 et "les nouveaux processeurs Core2Duo de la plateforme"...
Ces nouveaux processeurs, ce sont les Santa Rosa??


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Oui mais santa rosa c'est juste un terme marketting, ces nouveaux processeur seront surement grav&#233;s plus fin et consommeront un poil moins que les actuels...


----------



## mistertitan (29 Octobre 2007)

blafoot a dit:


> son nom ? ( bon la je m'y risque et ca n'engage que moi )
> 
> " Touchbook "



ou mactouch? lol


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

touchbook j'avoue que c'est pas mal 

si vous avez des sous deposez le produit apple vous le rachetera pour plein de sous


----------



## Maxmallium (29 Octobre 2007)

Mais Santa Rosa, ça va pas empècher les anciens Macbooks (enfin pas si ancien que ça d'aillieurs) de lire des programmes ? 
Car moi, je viens d'acheter mon Macbook, j'en suis très content d'autant que je tenais à l'avoir blanc .... mais si on me dit qu'il est déja à la ramasse ...
J'essayerais toujours de demmander à Apple (Mac acheter à la Fnac) une souris en dédomagement ...


----------



## super_bretzel (29 Octobre 2007)

Perso je penserai plutôt à un 
"MacBook Touch" qui remplacerait les macbook et macbook pro.
Ensuite un Imac Touch (avec le design actuel) et un new Apple Cinema Display  "touch" avec un nouveau connecteur pour l'ecran pour faire passer l'isight integré  et le "touch" ( et ouiiii il faut penser à tout).

Sinon.... l'introduction du Touch ne se fera je pense qu'avec 10.6. Annonce à la prochaine WWDC pour presenter tout ca au devellopeur (qui vont devoir refaire l'interface de tous leur programme .....) pour une sortie dans un an.

Oui ce que je dit ne sert à rien mais bon ..... on peut rever , non ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas une excuse pour enfoncer le clou. 

Attendons quelques heures, il y aura peut être du nouveau sur l'Apple Store conçernant le MB.
Quoi que Macrumors et ThinkSecret penchent plutôt pour dans 1 semaine.
Les dates colleraient bien plus par rapport au MaJ précédentes.


----------



## Staby (30 Octobre 2007)

Oh oui elle est completement pourrie ton excuse! Mais ca fait aussi partie de l'attenteu truc de se sentir soutenu pendant l'attente du nouveau Macbook ( ou d'un enregistrement Photoshop)..
Si en Plus j'y contribue... :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (30 Octobre 2007)

Enfin moi je suis en non attente d'un macbook car j'en ai deja un et que je suis persuad&#233; quela MAJ sera mineure et plus tard (ou majeure mais encore plus tard...)

Apple ferais surement bien marketigement parlant de continuer sur le mod&#232;le si populaire actuel (les ventes sont quand m&#234;me tres hautes) et lancer son mod&#232;le apr&#232;s les f&#234;tes (avec les stocks vides) qui leur permettra de profiter d'un effet fort d'image a un moment creux des pubs concurentes...


----------



## Staby (30 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Enfin moi je suis en non attente d'un macbook car j'en ai deja un et que je suis persuadé quela MAJ sera mineure et plus tard (ou majeure mais encore plus tard...)
> 
> Apple ferais surement bien marketigement parlant de continuer sur le modèle si populaire actuel (les ventes sont quand même tres hautes) et lancer son modèle après les fêtes (avec les stocks vides) qui leur permettra de profiter d'un effet fort d'image a un moment creux des pubs concurentes...



C'est assez impressionant, je suis entierement d'accord avec toi, cette mise a jour ne sera que mineure pour booster un petit peu les ventes, ils feront dans le multi-touch plus tard.
Je suis aussi d'accord avec toi pour le fake que je trouve pas tres réaliste mais assez sex quand meme..


----------



## msinno (30 Octobre 2007)

une mise a jour majeure apres les f&#234;tes nuierait beaucoup trop a l'image d'apple... tous les utilisateurs (switchers  au combien nombreux au moment de noel) se sentiront biais&#233;s par la pommes et d&#233;cu... Et &#231;a apple (en tout cas leur service marketing n'en veut pas ( ahhhh les bons cours d'&#233;cole de commerce...)... Donc soit une mise a jour majeure mainteannt, sois mineure maintenant on en sait rien mais....

... je penche pour une mineure maintenannt et une majeure en mai prochain (pour ses 2 ans de loyaux services)... :mouais:


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2007)

Comme vous ne semblez pas avoir grand-chose de croustillant et de rumoresque &#224; soumettre &#224; la communaut&#233;, je vous saurais gr&#233; d'&#233;viter de flooder, profitant l&#226;chement que nous sommes occup&#233;s ailleurs  [je dis &#231;a entre autres pour les passionnantes r&#233;flexions d'hygi&#233;nistes avertis].

Bonne journ&#233;e (et merci d'avance, bien entendu)


----------



## Doug (30 Octobre 2007)

L'Apple store vient de me dire qu'ils ont &#233;tendu l'offre ipod+mac jusqu'au 1er novembre donc pour les nouveaux macbooks je crois que c'est mort pour aujourd'hui. Et c'est tant mieux pour moi.


----------



## Sax (30 Octobre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> une mise a jour majeure apres les fêtes nuierait beaucoup trop a l'image d'apple... tous les utilisateurs (switchers  au combien nombreux au moment de noel) se sentiront biaisés par la pommes et décu... Et ça apple (en tout cas leur service marketing n'en veut pas ( ahhhh les bons cours d'école de commerce...)... Donc soit une mise a jour majeure mainteannt, sois mineure maintenant on en sait rien mais....
> 
> ... je penche pour une mineure maintenannt et une majeure en mai prochain (pour ses 2 ans de loyaux services)... :mouais:



Je suis d'accord avec toi, Apple mise beaucoup sur la fidélité des clients et si une mise à jour survenait après noël, beaucoup de gens seraient déçus.


----------



## super_bretzel (30 Octobre 2007)

pas d'Apple store fermé ..... 

à la semaine prochaine !


----------



## Doug (30 Octobre 2007)

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/pcinpact/20071030/ttc-leopard-preuve-d-un-renouvellement-p-c2f7783_1.html


----------



## dvd (30 Octobre 2007)

rien pour aujourd'hui. s&#251;rement la semaine prochaine


----------



## sebneb (30 Octobre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> L'Apple store vient de me dire qu'ils ont étendu l'offre ipod+mac jusqu'au 1er novembre donc pour les nouveaux macbooks je crois que c'est mort pour aujourd'hui. Et c'est tant mieux pour moi.


 
Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store et il n'y a pas de prolongation de l'offre un mac + un IPOD...

donc on verra demain...​


----------



## Doug (30 Octobre 2007)

Lol la fille que j'ai eu m'a bien dit jusqu'au 1er novembre... Enfin bon pas gr&#226;ve..


----------



## sebneb (30 Octobre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> Lol la fille que j'ai eu m'a bien dit jusqu'au 1er novembre... Enfin bon pas grâve..



de toute façon c'est comme d'habitude. 
Un gars te dit que c'est pas reconduit un autre te dit que oui et un autre va te dire qu'il n'en sais rien...

donc attendons demain...


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2007)

dvd a dit:


> rien pour aujourd'hui. sûrement la semaine prochaine



Je pense plus a Mardi prochain!!!


----------



## Alfoo (31 Octobre 2007)

En tout cas l'indicteur de produit Mac4ever est pass&#233; au rouge pour le MacBook


----------



## Yannoux (31 Octobre 2007)

Ah bah ca c'est bien si Apple mets a jour sa gamme Macbook avant Noel !  Plein de sous pour Papa Jobs:rateau:  


Si mise a jour il y a, se sera plus que mineure ! Seulement la Carte Graphique et "voir" le processeur c'est tout.

Car je vois mal Apple proposer une mise a jour majeure comme certains l'espere, juste apres la sortie de Leopard, car le pinguin qui a achete son super Macbook blanc ou noir a la sortie de Leopard aura les boules que Mr Jobs annonce le "New Macbook Touch" avec design alu & Co. !!!!!


----------



## Freddy03h (31 Octobre 2007)

Macbook Touch peut être pas mais design Alu ça sera logique vu que tout devient alu dans la gamme.


----------



## Yannoux (31 Octobre 2007)

Freddy03h a dit:


> Macbook Touch peut &#234;tre pas mais design Alu &#231;a sera logique vu que tout devient alu dans la gamme.



Moi aussi je serais content comme ca je vais enfin changer mon pauvre petit iBook 12" contre un Macbook, mais comme je le disais ca la fout mal pour ceux qui ont commander lors de  la sortie de Leopard un Macbook avec l'ancien design parce que l'alu sera vraiment mieux c'est sur!
Menfin.........


----------



## Kukana (31 Octobre 2007)

Yannoux a dit:


> Moi aussi je serais content comme ca je vais enfin changer mon pauvre petit iBook 12" contre un Macbook, mais comme je le disais ca la fout mal pour ceux qui ont commander lors de  la sortie de Leopard un Macbook avec l'ancien design parce que l'alu sera vraiment mieux c'est sur!
> Menfin.........



tant pis pour eux ils n'ont qu'a faire un scandale comme pour la baisse de prix de l'iphone...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2007)

Qu'ils se contentent de mettre du SantaRosa, le chipset graphique correspondant et un superdrive et ça reboostera à peine les ventes pour la noël.

Une config de base avec un proc SantaRosa 2Ghz, Chipset X3100, 1Go de ram, un HD de 80Go, Superdrive; ça fait maigre.

Un écran Led pour vraiment faire "mise à jour" ?


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2007)

Yannoux a dit:


> Moi aussi je serais content comme ca je vais enfin changer mon pauvre petit iBook 12" contre un Macbook, mais comme je le disais ca la fout mal pour ceux qui ont commander lors de  la sortie de Leopard un Macbook avec l'ancien design parce que l'alu sera vraiment mieux c'est sur!
> Menfin.........


 Si alu il y a, ce sera certainement plus chaud et plus fragile aux chocs. Est-ce vraiment mieux ?

L'alu, il n'y a qu'Apple pour produire des portables dans ce m&#233;tal hautement d&#233;formable et un peu trop conducteur pour le C2D. Un portable, c'est aussi fait pour bourlinguer et non pas simplement pour tr&#244;ner sur un bureau high-tech


----------



## Freddy03h (31 Octobre 2007)

Yannoux a dit:


> mais comme je le disais ca la fout mal pour ceux qui ont commander lors de  la sortie de Leopard un Macbook avec l'ancien design parce que l'alu sera vraiment mieux c'est sur!



Ces personnes n'avaient qu'a attendre deux semaines de plus !



			
				Khyu a dit:
			
		

> Une config de base avec un proc SantaRosa 2Ghz, Chipset X3100, 1Go de ram, un HD de 80Go, Superdrive; ça fait maigre.
> Un écran Led pour vraiment faire "mise à jour" ?



Avec peut être un peu plus de Go sur le disque dur car 80 c'est vraiment pas beaucoup, 2Go de RAM serait bien mais peut être pas dans le modèle de base.



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Si alu il y a, ce sera certainement plus chaud et plus fragile aux chocs. Est-ce vraiment mieux ?
> L'alu, il n'y a qu'Apple pour produire des portables dans ce métal hautement déformable et un peu trop conducteur pour le C2D. Un portable, c'est aussi fait pour bourlinguer et non pas simplement pour trôner sur un bureau high-tech



Ah bon l'Alu ce n'est pas aussi bien que ça ? 
Tu me met un doute je n'y connais pas grand chose mais je trouve juste que le plastique ça craint un peu quoi.


----------



## lubisk (31 Octobre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Si alu il y a, ce sera certainement plus chaud et plus fragile aux chocs. Est-ce vraiment mieux ?



Le plastique du MB a posé pas mal de soucis tout de même non ? Et puis l'avantage de l'alu c'est que cela dissipe la chaleur justement (donc le proc est mieux refroidi)...


----------



## theveils.net (31 Octobre 2007)

personnellement je pr&#233;f&#232;re l'aluminium au plastique. Surtout ques les plastiques utilis&#233;s pour le macbook sont pas de grande qualit&#233;s mais bon..

Un macbook pro 13,3 pouces serait vraiment la machine tant r&#234;v&#233;e. Et il n'y a qu'a voir sur les forums us et non us, beaucoup aimeraient voir un "nouveau" ou du moins un remplacant au d&#233;fin powerbook 12 pouces.

Oui Mr Steve Jobs, il faut aller vers le tout l'alu! Oui il faut un MBP plus compacte que le 15,4 pouces  

La sortie du nouveau macbook est iminente c'est une certitude, l'offre macbook + prenant fin demain. La semaine prochaine ou celle d'apr&#232;s on sera fix&#233;. Apr&#232;s &#224; quoi consistera pr&#233;cisement la mise &#224; jour exactement, tout reste &#224; voir.


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Le plastique du MB a posé pas mal de soucis tout de même non ? Et puis l'avantage de l'alu c'est que cela dissipe la chaleur justement (donc le proc est mieux refroidi)...


Et tes cuisses, voire tes poignets mieux réchauffés...


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2007)

Freddy03h a dit:


> Ah bon l'Alu ce n'est pas aussi bien que &#231;a ?
> Tu me met un doute je n'y connais pas grand chose mais je trouve juste que le plastique &#231;a craint un peu quoi.


Beaucoup pr&#233;f&#232;rent l'alu car &#231;a fait plus "riche". Loin de moi la volont&#233; de critiquer les go&#251;ts et les couleurs...
Mais il faut savoir que le polycarbonate a pour avantage d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s r&#233;sistant. Alors oui, sa laque peut se rayer, mais il sera tr&#232;s difficile de casser la partie sup&#233;rieure ou inf&#233;rieure. Mon iBook a r&#233;sist&#233; &#224; 400 kilos de pression, seul l'&#233;cran a l&#226;ch&#233;. Il sert maintenant de centre multim&#233;dia dans mon salon.

@lubisk
Le seul plastique ayant pos&#233; probl&#232;me sur le MB concernait le repose-poignets. Dans un premier temps, un probl&#232;me de coloration, puis dans un deuxi&#232;me temps un probl&#232;me de fissure. Sur la r&#233;vision C du MB, je n'ai pas encore lu de tels probl&#232;mes. Par contre, il est &#233;vident que la mani&#232;re dont est fix&#233;e le repose-poignets du MB pr&#233;sente des risques de faiblesses plus importants que sur feu iBook.


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2007)

Et pour les problèmes d'isolation liés à l'alu, je vous renvoie ici.

Franchement, si l'alu présentait tant d'avantages (hormis l'esthétique), pourquoi des constructeurs aussi, voire plus chers qu'Apple ne retiendraient-ils pas ce matériau pour leur laptop ?


----------



## sclicer (31 Octobre 2007)

Je soutiens Tox dans ces dires.
Personnellement je préfèrerait une mise à jours majeur du macbook (superdrive d'entrée,santa rosa,X3100, RAM et DD augmenter) au minimum.
Par contre certes je préfère le design blanc laqué sur presque tout mes objet (minimaliste inc.^^)Par contre retravaillé la matière pour gagner en centimètre et poid et donc en place pour une nouvelle batterie plus longue serait un gros plus pour les nomade comme moi


----------



## Freddy03h (31 Octobre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Et pour les probl&#232;mes d'isolation li&#233;s &#224; l'alu, je vous renvoie ici.



Ah ouais en effet pas top de servir de prise terre &#224; ces MBP, moi qui voulait un joli MB alu avec une jolie pomme noire comme le iMac tu ma quelque peu refroidi


----------



## Tox (31 Octobre 2007)

Freddy03h a dit:


> Ah ouais en effet pas top de servir de prise terre à ces MBP, moi qui voulait un joli MB alu avec une jolie pomme noire comme le iMac tu ma quelque peu refroidi


 Ce n'est pas mon but. Je voulais juste attirer votre attention sur les désagréments d'un boîtier aluminium. Ce n'est pas parce que cela en jette que c'est forcément supérieur en termes d'utilisation quotidienne. Et puis je connais de nombreux utilisateurs de modèles aluminium qui ne jurent que par ce design.

Bref, j'espère juste pouvoir encore bénéficier du choix entre les deux gammes de MacBook, même après la prochaine révision.


----------



## Rémi M (31 Octobre 2007)

Et au faites quand est prevu pour une revision du Macbook svp??


----------



## Freddy03h (31 Octobre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Ce n'est pas mon but. Je voulais juste attirer votre attention sur les désagréments d'un boîtier aluminium. Ce n'est pas parce que cela en jette que c'est forcément supérieur en termes d'utilisation quotidienne. Et puis je connais de nombreux utilisateurs de modèles aluminium qui ne jurent que par ce design.
> Bref, j'espère juste pouvoir encore bénéficier du choix entre les deux gammes de MacBook, même après la prochaine révision.


Merci pour l'information en tout cas 
Il ne reste qu'a attendre ces nouveaux MB maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Et au faites quand est prevu pour une revision du Macbook svp??





Tu lis un peu le fil et tu vas trouver. 

Pronostic: d'ici une &#224; deux semaines.


----------



## Rémi M (31 Octobre 2007)

Ok merci parce que sa fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu sur le forum!! Désolé!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2007)

MacBook mis &#224; jour ! 

Ce n'est donc plus une rumeur. 

Au menu, puce graphique GMA X3100, quelques m&#233;gahertz de plus, plateforme Santa Rosa. Mais pas de changement de look.

Et bien entendu, ils sont livr&#233;s avec Leopard.


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

Il semblerait qu'il y ait de nouveaux macbook:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127555/les-nouveaux-macbook-sont-la/

A confirmer parce que je ne vois rien sur le site US...


----------



## webstar (1 Novembre 2007)

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...co=7B723640&node=home/shop_mac/family/macbook


----------



## OSX (1 Novembre 2007)

Les nouveaux MB sont sortis sur applestore US

SOrry pour le doublon ... je ne peux pas effacer le post


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il semblerait qu'il y ait de nouveaux macbook:
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/127555/les-nouveaux-macbook-sont-la/
> 
> A confirmer parce que je ne vois rien sur le site US...


Va voir le lien dans mon post.  

PS : grill&#233; ! 

EDIT : doit y avoir un probl&#232;me avec le Store fran&#231;ais. C'est Tiger qui est marqu&#233; dans la fiche.


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Je pige rien , il mette encore les processeurs Core2duo 2,16ghz??? :mouais:


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Va voir le lien dans mon post.
> 
> PS : grill&#233; !



Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ? :mouais: Ce sont toujours les m&#234;mes.  M&#234;mes processeurs, m&#234;me CG... :hein:


Sur les sites US, UK, et FR...


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

Bon j'avoue je ne l'attendais pas si t&#244;t...

Par contre je vous l'avais dis que cette MAJ ne servirais a rien... 

Youpi on a gagn&#233; 40Mhz et un chipset graphique pas plus performant 

Par contre il est possible que l'on puise grimper labestiole a 4Go de ram


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ? :mouais: Ce sont toujours les mêmes.  Mêmes processeurs, même CG... :hein:
> 
> 
> Sur les sites US, UK, et FR...



Sur le store us quand tu vas pour configurer ta machine, effectivement il y a des processeurs 2,2Ghz (les mêmes que dans mon macbook pro :rateau mais je suis surpris, apple n'a pas l'habitude de faire une sortie comme ça... Normalement ya fermeture des stores... :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Par contre il est possible que l'on puise grimper labestiole a 4Go de ram



Oui c'est le seul plus...


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bon j'avoue je ne l'attendais pas si t&#244;t...
> 
> Par contre je vous l'avais dis que cette MAJ ne servirais a rien...
> 
> ...



Au moins ca les mets au niveau de la concurrence pour les machines de cette gamme... Car la concurrence &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233; au Santa Rosa depuis quelques temps...
Et le X3100 devrait permettre de lancer (je dis bien lancer) quelques jeux suppl&#233;mentaire (mais niveau perf ce sera pas beaucoup mieux effectivement).

Cependant ne vous pr&#233;cipitez pas, pour l'instant le store Fran&#231;ais n'est pas &#224; jour! Tant que les mod&#232;les blanc superdrive et black ne sont pas affich&#233;s &#224; 2.2GHz (et non 2.16GHz) c'est que le store n'est pas &#224; jour.


----------



## Alfoo (1 Novembre 2007)

parcontre le combo est toujours la pour le modele de base et pas 2 GB de ram de base.
tant pis


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Magnifique, Uunreal tournement 3, devrait d&#233;marer! 
La sortie SVP ===>


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui c'est le seul plus...



Et pour le nmbre de personne a qui cela va servir............


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Alfoo a dit:


> parcontre le combo est toujours la pour le modele de base et pas 2 GB de ram de base.
> tant pis



Ca c'est vraiment se fouttre de  la .... du monde!


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Magnifique, UT2003, devrait d&#233;marer!
> La sortie SVP ===>



Oui et peut etre m&#234;me crysis.....


Sincerement d'apres les meilleurs tests le X3100 est 1,8fois plus performant que le GMA 945 et d'apr&#232;s d'autres il l'est moins....

N'attendez donc rien de plus de ce nouveau macbook




Autant le combo et le DD c'est du foutage de geule autant les 2Go c'est pas indispensable pour tout le monde...


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Et pour le nmbre de personne a qui cela va servir............


Avec Léopard, ca devrai être utile...


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Avec Léopard, ca devrai être utile...



Pourquoi plus qu'avant ??

sincerement je ne vois aucune raison d'avoir 4Go plus avec leopard qu'avec tiger.....


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pourquoi plus qu'avant ??
> 
> sincerement je ne vois aucune raison d'avoir 4Go plus avec leopard qu'avec tiger.....



Idem, chez moi Leopard ne consomme pas plus de RAM que Tiger (J'ai un compteur de RAM en permanence dans ma barre de menu et il evolue de façon similaire sous Leopard que sous Tiger (entre 1.5Go et 500Mo de libre suivant ce que je fais))


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pourquoi plus qu'avant ??
> 
> sincerement je ne vois aucune raison d'avoir 4Go plus avec leopard qu'avec tiger.....



Léopard bouffe plus de RAM que Tiger d'après de nombreux site: 

"*COMBIEN DE RAM FAUT-IL ?*             Là est l'éternelle question et il semble évident               que les  512 Mo proposés et préconisés par défaut               par Apple sur ses machines sont d'un ridicule à nous faire               bondir !!! *OS               X LEOPARD* est                très gourmand                en RAM, et ce encore plus sur Mac Intel ! 

              Donc autant                prendre les dispositions qui s'imposent, et ce d'autant                plus que la mémoire vive est devenue très bon marché                de nos jours. Alors je vous conseille de gonfler la RAM pour que                votre ordinateur préféré soit muni d'au moins                 1 Go, ce qu'il me semble être le minimum vital sur des                 ordinateurs avec processeur PPC G4/G5 ou INTEL, je vous conseille                 d'avoir même 2 Go de RAM                 pour                 être à l'aise !

            Si vous pouvez même disposer de 4 Go de RAM ou plus, n'hésitez pas....             Ce n'est pas de l'investissement perdu."


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Idem, chez moi Leopard ne consomme pas plus de RAM que Tiger (J'ai un compteur de RAM en permanence dans ma barre de menu et il evolue de fa&#231;on similaire sous Leopard que sous Tiger (entre 1.5Go et 500Mo de libre suivant ce que je fais))



Moi je n'ai pas encore leopard (peut etre ce WE) mais je n'ai lu aucun test (enfin je crois) disant que leopard serait plus gourmand... au contraire puisqu'il fait gagner en reactivit&#233; les petites machine rendant dispendsable l'acquisition de RAM en plus...

Ce qui en fait un OS toujours tres peu gourmand puisqu'il tourne correctement sous 512 contre 1Go mini pour vista....

*
EDIT: tu bosses dans un magasin de RAM ou quoi ???     1Go est plus que sufisant pour de la burautique donc evite de dire aux gens de passer a 4Go peu en ont besoin il gacheraient leur argent car 4Go c'est cher....(200&#8364 sincerement je ne peux pas te laisser dire que 2Go c'est indispensable car c'est faux... Le macbook de ma soeur a 512Mo et marche TRES bien (elle recupereera mes 1Go d'origine bientot) *


----------



## Rémi M (1 Novembre 2007)

Désolé!! Je ne vois pas de changement sur :  http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...co=7B723643&node=home/shop_mac/family/macbook


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Léopard bouffe plus de RAM que Tiger d'après de nombreux site:
> 
> "*COMBIEN DE RAM FAUT-IL ?*             Là est l'éternelle question et il semble évident               que les  512 Mo proposés et préconisés par défaut               par Apple sur ses machines sont d'un ridicule à nous faire               bondir !!! *OS               X LEOPARD* est                très gourmand                en RAM, et ce encore plus sur Mac Intel !
> 
> ...



Oui bref rien de nouveau, 1Go était déjà le minimum objectivement preconisable sous Tiger pour les Mac Intel, et 2Go était déjà fortement recommandé. 4Go n'etait pas non plus du luxe pour une utilisation poussée (travail graphique pro...etc.).


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

Ouep, c'est ce que l'on appelle une petite mise-à-jour / révision. Rien d'extraordinaire par rapport au précédent modèle...

On est (très) loin de certaines rumeurs de ces dernières semaines...


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Désolé!! Je ne vois pas de changement sur :  http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...co=7B723643&node=home/shop_mac/family/macbook



Le Store FRANCAIS n'est pas à jour!!! Vas voir le Store US!


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Ca devrait plus tarder pour le store français: demain ou samedi...


----------



## Kukana (1 Novembre 2007)

immortal2 a dit:


> Désolé!! Je ne vois pas de changement sur :  http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...co=7B723643&node=home/shop_mac/family/macbook[/QUOTEl]
> 
> les processeurs sont passée de 2,16 a 2,2 et unemeilleur carte graphique


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> immortal2 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Désolé!! Je ne vois pas de changement sur :  http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...co=7B723643&node=home/shop_mac/family/macbook[/QUOTEl]
> ...


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Léopard bouffe plus de RAM que Tiger d'après de nombreux site:
> 
> "*COMBIEN DE RAM FAUT-IL ?*             Là est l'éternelle question et il semble évident               que les  512 Mo proposés et préconisés par défaut               par Apple sur ses machines sont d'un ridicule à nous faire               bondir !!! *OS               X LEOPARD* est                très gourmand                en RAM, et ce encore plus sur Mac Intel !
> 
> ...



Tout dépend ce que l'on fait avec son ordi, et combien de temps on a l'intention de le garder.

Mais pour quelqu'un qui achète un MB pour une utilisation courante (surfer, recevoir ses e-mail, un peu de bureautique, un peu de retouche photo...), 2 Go, voire 1 Go, sont  largement suffisant et pour longtemps.

Ne généralisons pas.


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

De plus, toujours pas d'aluminium, pas d'écran LED... Incompréhensible. :hein:


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> De plus, toujours pas d'aluminium, pas d'&#233;cran LED... Incompr&#233;hensible. :hein:



Faus bien qu'il y est une diff&#233;rence avec le macbook pro!  
Sinon je revends le mien et je mach&#232;te un macbook!


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

GreenPeace va encore gueuler !


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> GreenPeace va encore gueuler !



Yeah, pomme oui, mais OGMisée


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2007)

Personnellement je m'attendais pas à mieux, sauf peut être un superdrive même sur l'entrée de gamme...

Car techniquement il n'existe pas de nouvelle plateforme portable vraiment nouvelle, Santa Rosa est la dernière mise à jour de la plateforme portable Intel, donc Apple ne pouvait au mieux que passer ces MacBook au Santa Rosa. C'est ce qu'elle à fait.

Changer le look juste pour une mise à jour vers Santa Rosa aurait paru peu judicieux, il vaut mieux qu'Apple reserve un changement de look pour une mise à jour plus important, pour que ce changement de look symbolise bien l'importance de la mise à jour.

Et ca c'est pas avant début 2008 qu'il y aura une mise à jour significative de la plateforme portable d'Intel... Donc je penses que si changement de look il y a ca sera à cette occasion.


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

Pas de superdrive pour 1100 euros...  faut pas déconner quand même. les PC à 490 en sont équipés.

A tout les coups, c'est du marketing pour forcer l'acheteur à prendre le modèle au dessus

Pour la peine, je garderai encore mon ibook un moment :rateau:


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> A tout les coups, c'est du marketing pour forcer l'acheteur à prendre le modèle au dessus



Oui, je le pense aussi. Bien que dans la réalité, je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde ait vraiment besoin d'un superdrive...


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, je le pense aussi. Bien que dans la réalité, je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde ait vraiment besoin d'un superdrive...



Moi je m'en sert rarement, je stocke tout sur disque dur mais c'est toujours appréciable dans certains cas. (passer des divX à des amis)


----------



## Freddy03h (1 Novembre 2007)

Un peu déçu car pas grand chose de plus, mais à la base j'attendais uniquement léopard pour me prendre un MB, donc voila c'est toujours ces quelques améliorations de prises, mon switch est pour très bientôt maintenant ^^


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, je le pense aussi. Bien que dans la réalité, je ne suis pas sûr que tout le monde ait vraiment besoin d'un superdrive...



Vu la taille des bibliothèques photos et musicales aujourd'hui, faire des sauvegardes sur cd n'est pas très pratique. Bon maintenant tout le monde a leopard et un disque externe mais rien ne vaut un bon gravage sur un support "non mécanique" et insensible aux chocs électriques.


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Vu la taille des bibliothèques photos et musicales aujourd'hui, faire des sauvegardes sur cd n'est pas très pratique. Bon maintenant tout le monde a leopard et un disque externe mais rien ne vaut un bon gravage sur un support "non mécanique" et insensible aux chocs électriques.



Mais tout le monde n'a pas de bibliothèques importantes; j'ai plusieurs cas de personnes (notamment agées) qui n'accumulent pas les photos sur leur ordinateur, et achètent leur musique sur des DVD dans les commerces...

Il faut tenir compte de l'ensemble des utilisateurs. 

Bien que sur la forme, je suis d'accord avec toi. Il ne couterait pas plus cher à Apple d'équiper son macbook de base d'un superdrive. Cela parait ridicule de continuer à proposer un combo...


----------



## Jmtafam (1 Novembre 2007)

C'est vraiment une mise à jour de pacotille. Ca me tente pas du tout, je vais encore garder mon bon vieux PC 6 mois de plus.


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Novembre 2007)

Moi je me tate maintenant, un blanc ou un noir


----------



## legascon (1 Novembre 2007)

Freddy03h a dit:


> Un peu déçu car pas grand chose de plus, mais à la base j'attendais uniquement léopard pour me prendre un MB, donc voila c'est toujours ces quelques améliorations de prises, mon switch est pour très bientôt maintenant ^^



Le clavier n'est quand même plus le même ! Comparez les photos. 



			
				GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je me tate maintenant, un blanc ou un noir



En occase, il y a le modèle blanc et beige sous les poignets (Rev A).


----------



## DrFatalis (1 Novembre 2007)

"ca les mets au niveau de la concurrence pour les machines de cette gamme..."

Avec un simple lecteur DVD ?

Quousque tandem abutere Cupertino patientia nostra?


----------



## legascon (1 Novembre 2007)

Bah moi je m'en sers jamais du superdrive. Mais effectivement, ils sont un peu radin sur ce coup.


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "ca les mets au niveau de la concurrence pour les machines de cette gamme..."
> 
> Avec un simple lecteur DVD ?



tu peux préciser?


----------



## Doug (1 Novembre 2007)

Bon moi j'ai une commande qui veut pas partir... Actu je suis sur un MB Blanc 2.16 ghz aec superdrive+ l'offre ipod. Je fais quoi j'annule ou je garde ? La r&#233;vision est-elle r&#233;ellement importante ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> Bon moi j'ai une commande qui veut pas partir... Actu je suis sur un MB Blanc 2.16 ghz aec superdrive+ l'offre ipod. Je fais quoi j'annule ou je garde ? La révision est-elle réellement importante ?



Garde ton MB avec le iPod gratos.
La nouvelle rev pu.
Et laisser le combo, pff. Les agents Apple sont des blagues.


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> La nouvelle rev pu.



Faut pas exagérer, je suis sur que la nouvelle carte graphique va faire des heureux.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Faut pas exagérer, je suis sur que la nouvelle carte graphique va faire des heureux.



C'est de l'humour ???


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> Bon moi j'ai une commande qui veut pas partir... Actu je suis sur un MB Blanc 2.16 ghz aec superdrive+ l'offre ipod. Je fais quoi j'annule ou je garde ? La révision est-elle réellement importante ?



Au pire quand tu reçois le macbook tu peux faire un échange, ils ne te redemanderont pas l'ipod!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Faut pas exagérer, je suis sur que la nouvelle *carte graphique* va faire des heureux.



Pardon, j'ai ri.


----------



## Doug (1 Novembre 2007)

Apr&#232;s tout l'offre vaut pour l'achat d'un MB on ne mentionne pas lesquels...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> Après tout l'offre vaut pour l'achat d'un MB on ne mentionne pas lesquels...



Lis bien les petites lignes.


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Pardon, j'ai ri.



Bah oui, elle va faire des heureux. Ok ca n'est pas une 8800 ultra mais Elle va offrir un meilleur compromis autonomie/performance que le vieillissant GMA950.

De plus, pas besoin d'être condéscendant.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Bah oui, elle va faire des heureux. Ok ca n'est pas une 8800 ultra mais Elle va offrir un meilleur compromis autonomie/performance que le vieillissant GMA950.
> 
> De plus, pas besoin d'être condéscendant.



sisi besoin car il n'offrira rien de mieux  dans la pratique j'entend...


----------



## sirromano1er (1 Novembre 2007)

moi qui comptait me prendre un MBP 2,2, cette revision me fait hesiter.. ça fait une sacrée difference de prix pour l'ecran et la carte graphique...

surtout si la carte graphique du MBP n'est pas vraiment optimisé pour leopard.. :mouais:


----------



## lubisk (1 Novembre 2007)

Cette annonce n'est même pas en première page du site Apple, ils ont trop honte à priori de na pas être à la hauteur des rumeurs (d'habitudes ils surprennent positivement)...:hein:
Bon comme j'attendais principalement Leopard et SantaRosa, je vais faire le pas très prochainement avec ce MB tout de même !


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

Oui mais le macbook n'en a pas DU TOUT de carte graphique, alors optimis&#233;e ou pas.....


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> sisi besoin car il n'offrira rien de mieux  dans la pratique j'entend...



Faut demander ca aux joueurs casual qui n'ont pas les moyens d'investir dans un MBP.



greggorynque a dit:


> Oui mais le macbook n'en a pas DU TOUT de carte graphique, alors optimis&#233;e ou pas.....



C'est velu ...


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> moi qui comptait me prendre un MBP 2,2, cette revision me fait hesiter.. ça fait une sacrée difference de prix pour l'ecran et la carte graphique...
> 
> surtout si la carte graphique du MBP n'est pas vraiment optimisé pour leopard.. :mouais:



Mais ce n'est DU TOUT les mêmes machines; les différences ne se limitent pas à l'écran et à la CG.

Quand à l'optimisation des pilotes (de la 8600M), on peut espérer qu'Apple et/ou nVidia finissent par réagir...


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Faut demander ca aux joueurs casual qui n'ont pas les moyens d'investir dans un MBP.




Je sais, j'en fait partie 
Mais le X3100 reste une bouse, (C'est d'ailleurs un GMA qui a changé de nom...)


----------



## lubisk (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> non je te parie ma chemise (jolie d'ailleurs) que le macbook ne passera pas a 2Go tout de suite en tout cas pas en entrée de gamme...




Bon, j'ai pas gagné de chemise sur ce coup là, ils sont pas cool chez Apple quand même...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> moi qui comptait me prendre un MBP 2,2, cette revision me fait hesiter.. ça fait une sacrée difference de prix pour l'ecran et la carte graphique...
> 
> surtout si la carte graphique du MBP n'est pas vraiment optimisé pour leopard.. :mouais:



- 2Go de RAM/DD 120Go de base.
- Ecran Led 15'4
- FW800/port Pc-Card/3 USB 2.0
- Clavier retroéclairé
- Robe alu
- Un vrai port DVI
- fameuse carte graphique

150gr de différence, plus ou moins la même taille (les bordures d'écran sont "énormes" sur le MB).
Sur le store education, ca fait 440 euros de différence.

440 euros de trucs qui serviront à peu de gens. Mais qui serviront.


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

Légère màj des MBP également...


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Bon, j'ai pas gagné de chemise sur ce coup là, ils sont pas cool chez Apple quand même...:rateau:



Héhé j'avais oublié ca (j'en dis des conneries moi) je l'ai échappé belle.......


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Légère màj des MBP également...



Je vois pas trop l'intéret. 
Une nouvelle carte graphique aurait été plus judicieux.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Je vois pas trop l'int&#233;ret.
> Une nouvelle carte graphique aurait &#233;t&#233; plus judicieux.



Mais aurais signifi&#233; la fin des MBP

ah tu parlais des MBP ^^pardon......


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Légère màj des MBP également...



Crise cardiaque! :rateau: 

Ils vont faire comme avec les core duo 2,16Ghz, dans pas lgtps ce ne sera plus une option... Les 2,4ghz seront l'entrée de gamme et les 2,6Ghz le haut de gamme...


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Je vois pas trop l'intéret.
> Une nouvelle carte graphique aurait été plus judicieux.



Moi je suis content de celle là (sauf des drivers)
Elle est bien mieux que la X1600


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais aurais signifié la fin des MBP



Tu m'expliques là ?


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Je vois pas trop l'int&#233;ret.
> Une nouvelle carte graphique aurait &#233;t&#233; plus judicieux.



Oui. Mais il faudrait qu'ils se mettent &#224; optimiser les pilotes de celle actuelle. Parce que sortir des CG dans ces conditions, avec des pilotes qui ne suivent pas, je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t.


Finalement, ces m&#224;j ne sont que de "petits r&#233;ajustements", pour (essayer de) rester comp&#233;titif par rapport &#224; ce qui se fait cot&#233; PC.


----------



## sirromano1er (1 Novembre 2007)

disons qu'aujourd'hui, on peut avoir un macbook 2,2GHz avec 4go de RAM pour environ 1450&#8364;.

Ceci est &#224; comparer avec un macbook pro 2,2GHz avec
2go de RAM: 1899&#8364;
4go de RAM: 2099&#8364;


&#231;a fait reflechir.. non? (suis-je le seul &#224; me creuser la t&#234;te  ?)


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui. Mais il faudrait qu'ils se mettent &#224; optimiser les pilotes de celle actuelle. Parce que sortir des CG dans ces conditions, avec des pilotes qui ne suivent pas, je ne vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t.



Et puis pour mettre quoi &#224; la place? 
Existe t'il un chipset graphique portable plus performant que celui ci (hormis quaddro & cie). 

Encore une fois le 8600 est un bon compromis autonomie/performance/taille


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Et puis pour mettre quoi &#224; la place?
> Existe t'il un chipset graphique portable plus performant que celui ci (hormis quaddro & cie).
> 
> Encore une fois le 8600 est un bon compromis autonomie/performance/taille



Absolument (sinon le probl&#232;me des pilotes).

La 8700M ? Gu&#232;re plus performante.
La 8800M ? A ma connaissance pas encore commercialis&#233;e.

Chez ATI ? Je n'ose m&#234;me pas y penser.


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Ya pas mieux en ce moment!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

sirromano1er a dit:


> disons qu'aujourd'hui, on peut avoir un macbook 2,2GHz avec 4go de RAM pour environ 1450.
> 
> Ceci est à comparer avec un macbook pro 2,2GHz avec
> 2go de RAM: 1899
> ...



Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu veux faire de ta machine.
Si c'est pour surfer sur le net, écouter de la musique, écrire, et faire joujoux avec iMovie, Garageband ou 'toshop, un MacBook suffit.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Et puis pour mettre quoi &#224; la place?
> Existe t'il un chipset graphique portable plus performant que celui ci (hormis quaddro & cie).
> 
> Encore une fois le 8600 est un bon compromis autonomie/performance/taille



Non pour les chipsets, il n'existe pas de chipset vraiment performants et oui une carte bouffe plus de batterie (encore que)

Oui pour la 8600 qui est un bon compromis (seuls la 8700 fait mieux...)


Par contre il est possible de mettre un chipset ET une carte graphique pour n'utiliser la carte que s besoin et gagner en autonomie...


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non pour les chipsets, il n'existe pas de chipset vraiment performants et oui une carte bouffe plus de batterie (encore que)
> 
> Oui pour la 8600 qui est un bon compromis (seuls la 8700 fait mieux...)
> 
> ...



En même temps, pour l'instant les macbook pro 15 pouces ont une meilleure autonomie que les macbook... Enfin ça va peut-être changé avec l'apport de santa rosa dessus.


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, pour l'instant les macbook pro 15 pouces ont une meilleure autonomie que les macbook... Enfin &#231;a va peut-&#234;tre chang&#233; avec l'apport de santa rosa dessus.



Ah bon? Ils tiennent plus de 4H30-5H?

Je viens de lire un test du MacBook Pro 15" LED (le dernier), et ils indiquent 2H47 en lecture DVD l&#224; o&#249; un MacBook tiens 3H10... Selon moins 3H10 c'est plus long que 2H47, non?
Un autre site indique 2H50 pour le MacBook Pro 15" LED, et 3H11 pour le MacBook (soit des chiffres similaire), donc cela semble confirmer que le MacBook reste le champion de l'autonomie.


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Ah bon? Ils tiennent plus de 4H30-5H?



Théoriquement oui. Pratiquement, il faut faire attention si l'on veut atteindre les 4h30.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Théoriquement oui. Pratiquement, il faut faire attention si l'on veut atteindre les 4h30.



L'ecart est plus faible mais les MB ont toujours l'avantage...

Par contre il semblerais que les gains d'autonomie du MBP soient surtout du au retroeclarage en LED


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

De toute façon, cela ne change pas grand chose. L'autonomie d'une batterie devrait durer au moins une semaine (on en est pour le moment à un stade préhistorique, on en rira dans quelques années... )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> De toute façon, cela ne change pas grand chose. L'autonomie d'une batterie devrait durer au moins une semaine (on en est pour le moment à un stade préhistorique, on en rira dans quelques années... )



C'est greenpeace qui va gueuler si on commence à mettre du plutonium dans les laptop.


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

-------


----------



## Sax (1 Novembre 2007)

lubisk a dit:


> Le plastique du MB a posé pas mal de soucis tout de même non ? Et puis l'avantage de l'alu c'est que cela dissipe la chaleur justement (donc le proc est mieux refroidi)...



C'est ce que j'ai lu aussi (problème de fissure reconnu par Apple). 

Il y a d'autres portables en alu: les XPS de chez Dell et pour beaucoup de gens, l'alu est une gage de qualité (ça fait moins "toc").


----------



## Biskuit (1 Novembre 2007)

et on va avoir droit à la mise à jour de l'apple store quand en France?............


----------



## Kukana (1 Novembre 2007)

bah d'ici demain


----------



## Biskuit (1 Novembre 2007)

Merci! Je suis de plus en plus impatient! Se sera surement pire lorsqu'il sera commandé...


----------



## corloane (1 Novembre 2007)

moi ça me va et je trouve la mise à jour logique: 

ya pas de raison de faire plus, j'ai acheté ma machine il y a plus d'un an et elle est encore dans la course, c'est ça la philosophie Apple, lancer un modèle et le suivre pendant plusieurs années ce qui fait que les acheteurs n'ont pas l'impression d'avoir un vieux truc démodé, quitte à ne pas être toujours "à la pointe" des nouveautés techniques.

le fameux ultra à mon avis on va le voir au pire quand Samsung sera capable de faire de la flash en grane capacité (2008 - 2009) d'ici là on aura peut-être un 13' alu, fin et léger avec écran led, et je crois qu'il se vendra bien...


----------



## xao85 (1 Novembre 2007)

Ma batterie tient plus de 4h30 avec wifi, word et itunes... avec la luminosité baissé au tiers...


----------



## Yannoux (1 Novembre 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ma batterie tient plus de 4h30 avec wifi, word et itunes... avec la luminosité baissé au tiers...



Ben moi mon iBook 12" tiens plus QUE 2h environ    avec la luminosite a fond (sinon tu vois rien et te crames les yeux), le son a moitie, itunes, wifi, safari, adium, mail :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Bon d'accord la batterie est d'origine et ca fait deux ans que j'ai mon Mac !

Sinon pour ce qui est de la "mise a jour":rateau: :casse: elle vaut, mais alors vraiment rien ! Moi qui l'attendait en esperant une jolie robe alu, un ecran LED ben c'est completement rate. Je vais plutot investir dans une batterie toute neuve, ca coutera moins cher et cela me permettra de patienter le temps de "LA" mise a jour.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (1 Novembre 2007)

EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

LE clavier a chan&#233;!
Cherchez la pomme!

Store US :






Store FR pas &#224; jour:


----------



## divoli (1 Novembre 2007)

tarte&#37;en%pion;4459661 a dit:
			
		

> LE clavier a chan&#233;!
> Cherchez la pomme!



MamaCass va encore gueuler ! 

Soyez sympa, ne lui dites pas, sinon elle va faire une syncope.


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2007)

Allez, les galopins, filez du côté Réagissez!


----------

